# Calculo, diseño y construccion de un transformador lineal (Hierro-Silicio )



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Les dejo una explicacion rapida de como calcular un transformador en 4 pasos ( bueno de esta manera me es mas facil )

consumo de mi aparato en voltios, en mi caso 70v Ac "salida del transformador sin rectificar" 35 + 35  ya que quiero alimentar un amplificador de 200w rms  
consumo de mi aparato en amperios, en mi caso  4 amperios


*1.- Calcular el wattage*

debemos saber cuantos watts nesesitamos, solo basta con hacer una operacion como esta

voltage de salida y a que amperaje   lo que es asi:

*70 x 4 = 280 watts*
podria usar 70v Ac a 3 amperios que son 210w pero es recomendable el de 280 watts por perdidas de potencia en el transformador lineal.


*2.- Calcular el area del nucleo*

El nucleo son las laminas de hierro en formas de letras  " *E* " juntos con las letras " *I* "
pero como se mide el nucleo?



*X*: es la pata del centro de nuestra chapa 
en forma de letras  " *E* "  

*Y*: es el grueso de varias chapas en forma de 
letas " *E* "

las mediciones se hacen tomando una chapa en forma de letra " *E* " y midiendo el centro
llamada *X* 
y se hace lo mismo midiendo "*Y*"
ejemplo:  

*X = 3.2 cm   x    Y = 5.3 cm*

luego de tener estos datos hacemos una multiplicacin

3.2 x 5.3 = 16.96  donde  16.96 es el area del nucleo y hay que multiplicarlo al cuadrado

*16.96 x 16.96 = 287 watts*  ( anterior mente calculamos 70v x 4 Amp = 280 watts ) 
con lo que 287 watts esta bien

*3.- Calculando el alambre magneto para el primario y secundario*

anteriormente calculamos 287 watts.
esos 287 watts se dividen entre la entrada de tension de nuestros hogares
que por lo regular son de 120v a 240v  ( en mi caso la red publica es de 120v vivo en mexico )
entonses la operacion para calcular el calibre del alambre magneto del primario es la siguiente:

287 watts  entre  120v ( toma de luz electrica en el contacto de tu casa )

*287 / 120 = 2.39 ampers*  esto es para el debanado primario  buscamos en la tabla AWG
y veremos a que calibre corresponde valor
y vemos que corresponde a un calibre 19 que nos entrega 2.6 ampers
en la practica podemos usar un calibre 20 que nos da 2.0 ampers " no bajar mas de un punto 
el calibre ya que puede haver sobrecalentamientos enel transformador"

ya sabemos que nesesitamos 4 ampers para el secundario y que corresponde al calibre 17
que nos entrega 4.1 ampers

pero para que sepan como se calcula la operacion es la siguiente

287 watts  entre  70v salida del transformador

*287 / 70 = 4.1 ampers*  calibre 17 segun la tabla AWG








*4.- Calculo de vueltas por voltio*

existe una constante que es el numero 42
para calcular el numero de vueltas de alambre magneto solo basta con dividir la constante 42
entre el area del nucleo
anterior mente calculamos de *X* y de *Y* *3.2 x 5.3 = 16.96* esta es nuestra area del nucleo
entonces la opracion es la siguiente:

constante  entre  area del nucleo

*42 / 16.96  =  2.47 vueltas por voltio*

ahora que sabemos que 2.47 vueltas equivalen a un voltio
es hora de hacer la siguiente operacion para el debanado primario y el secundario

*2.47 x 120  =  296 vueltas en el primario con un calibre 19 ( calculado anteriormente )

2.47 x 70   =  173 vueltas en el secundadio con calibre 17 ( calculado anteriormente )
*
NOTA: en este caso nesesito sacarle tap central asi que tengo que dividir 

173 vueltas  entre  2 = 86.5   y sacar el tap central para obtener 35 +35
que al ser rectificados
35 x 1.4141 = 49.5v   casi los 50v que nesesito

tambien podemos poner un debanado adicional en el secundario para los preamplificadores
EJEMPLO:

neseito 12 volts DC para unos operacionales
entonses hay que dividir los 12v DC entre 1.4141.  lo que es asi

12 / 1.4141 = 8.5 v en AC 

entonces calculamos las vueltas asi

2.47 x 8.5 = 21 vueltas con un calibre 26 o 25 ya que los operacionales no consumen tanto
y hacerle su doblador de tencion con 2 diodos y 2 capacitores electroliticos 

espero y les sirva


----------



## chacarock

Hola chicos, quiero armar un ampli para ver que tal me sale, hace rato que estoy leyendo para ver que saco en limpio igual hay un montón de cosas que me faltan comprender sobre todo del funcionamiento de los amplificadores, pero ya que varios compañeros postearon amplificadores listos probados y funcionando, pues quería matar la ansiedad y ver que tal me sale, lo principal que me venía deteniendo era el transformador, ya que son muy caros y hace poco conseguí dos,
  Uno quemado de alumbrado público y otro andando de 36+36 6 Amp, 
  Quise arrancar con el quemado, así que arranquemos por este tema, tengo que rebobina el trfito y tenía que saber cuál  es su potencial, siguiendo con las formulas desarrolladas aquí tenemos
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/nucleotrafpimg1584b.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/areatrafo.jpg/

  X= 3,2 y Y=4,1   entonces Área= 13,12cm2
  Potencia= (A)2 = 172,1344 watts “potencia que puede entregar este núcleo”
  Redondeamos en 172 watts
  Si quiero un amplificador estéreo deberá ser  de 85w+85w como máximo (verdad?)
  Buscando en el foro no encontré nada que me convenza, salvo uno de 60w que podría utilizar, pero quiero aprovechar  el trafo para algo mas potente, no menos de 80w, quizás estoy hablando desde la ignorancia 60w+60w es una linda potencia, la idea era un amplificador para voces, como para tocar en algún pub, 
  La otra opción que tengo es el melody 150w pero en versión mono como para hacer el Galyen
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/hombrepensando.jpg/

  Ok, me decidí hagamos un  melody 150w versión mono, para instrumentos y de paso bobinamos un 12+12 para el pre.
  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  Seguimos con el trafo, según el esquema del melody 150w, se alimenta con 50+50 vol
  100vol/ 1,4142=  70,71 vol   dividido 2 para tener tap central = 35
  Entonces primario 220vol         secundario  35+35 vol y 2,5 Amper 
  NOTA: supongo que los 100 rectificados multiplicados por los 2,5 Amper no se toman en cuenta ya que darían  250 watts
  Seguimos con los cálculos para las vueltas de los devanados, que se obtienen dividiendo una constante (42) entre la superficie del núcleo (13,12cm2) en este caso 3,20 vueltas por voltio, para 220vol= 704 vueltas para el primario, nos resta saber el calibre del alambre para lo cual tengo que saber cuántos amperes circularan, según formulas esto lo encontramos dividiendo la potencia de trafo entre la tención de la red,      170/220= 0,78 A       y según la tabla seria un calibre de AWG 24 para 0,8 A es lo más cercano.
  Entonces Primario = 704 vueltas de alambre AWG 24
  Para el secundario sabemos que necesitamos 2,5 Amperes entonces según tabla en calibre seria AWG 19 que es lo más cercano. Entonces    3,20 * 70vol = 224 vueltas 
  Entonces secundario = 224 vueltas de alambre AWG 19
  Teniendo en cuenta de sacar el tap en las 112 vueltas.
  Hasta aquí creo haber entendido, si no es así por favor me corrigen… 
  Ahora otra cosa, yo vivo en Santiago del Estero y las veces que fui a comprar  alambre esmaltado me vendieron con el diámetro y no con el AWG. Yo baje una tabla pero no se si esta bien, digo para pedir el alambre  con el diámetro.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/calibrealambreawgamm.jpg/


  Según esto el diámetro para el primario AWG 24 = 0,511mm
  Según esto el diámetro para e secundario es AWG 19 = 0,912mm
  Bueno antes de seguir, espero sus criticas correcciones y sugerencias
  saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

chacarock dijo:


> Si quiero un amplificador estéreo deberá ser  de 85w+85w como máximo (verdad?)



Tu transformador serviria para un amplificador de 120 watts.
ya que los transformadores tienen perdidas de energia.



chacarock dijo:


> Buscando en el foro no encontré nada que me convenza, salvo uno de 60w que podría utilizar, pero quiero aprovechar  el trafo para algo mas potente



un canal stereo de 60+60w estaria super para ese trafo





chacarock dijo:


> La otra opción que tengo es el melody 150w pero en versión mono como para hacer el Galyen


si armaras este amplificador de 150w, 
tu transformador pudiese que entrege una potencia maxima de 130w
no mas, debido a las perdidas en el transformador





chacarock dijo:


> Entonces primario 220vol         secundario  35+35 vol y 2,5 Amper
> NOTA: supongo que los 100 rectificados multiplicados por los 2,5 Amper no se toman en cuenta ya que darían  250 watts



35+35 y 2.5 ampers = 175w
no, solo se toma la tension eficaz . RMS



chacarock dijo:


> Para el secundario sabemos que necesitamos 2,5 Amperes entonces según tabla en calibre seria AWG 19 que es lo más cercano. Entonces    3,20 * 70vol = 224 vueltas
> Entonces secundario = 224 vueltas de alambre AWG 19
> Teniendo en cuenta de sacar el tap en las 112 vueltas.
> Hasta aquí creo haber entendido, si no es así por favor me corrigen…



hasta aqui vas bien. aunque creo que tendrias que bajarle un poquitin el voltage
para que entren todas las vueltas. digamos. en vez de 35+35 
33+33 x 2.6 amp = 171
que tambien con trabajos entra en el carrete.

PD: trata de embobinar los 2 hilos de alambre al mismo tiempo. para que tengas mas posibilidades de que entre todo el bobinado


----------



## chacarock

Hola, sagitario 10
  Muchísimas gracias por responder tan pronto, la verdad que la info que posteaste  me sirvió muchísimo.  Ahora las dudas.
  Como calculo a ojo las perdidas de el transformador, es decir, yo por medición calcule 172 watts pero tu me dice que por las perdidas (algo que me esperaba) se me restan 50 watts que me parecen un poco mucho, pero yo estoy aprendiendo asi que acepto todo lo que me decis, es decir siempre debo considerar  un 30% aproximadamente de perdida? O hay alguna otra formula o para calcularlo, supongo  que todo depende del  material de las chapas, alambre y prolijidad en la construcción. Pero como quien dice, a “ojo” calculo el 30% de perdida

  La tencion eficaz RMS seria la tencion en alterna antes del rectificado o esa seria pico y la eficaz seria menor a esa, teniendo en cuenta que al ponerle carga al trafo la tencion cae como seria el método para calcular esta tencion?
  Con lo de bajar la tencion, también es a ojo?
    Digo, los 33+33? Que multiplicado por los 2,6 Amp = 171wtts 

  Haber tengo que hacer todos los cálculos de nuevo para 120watts? O me quedo con los cálculos  de los 171watts pero sabiendo que solo utilizare 120?
  Bueno, espero luces y luego sigo, un abrazo y gracias
  PD1: lo de la tablas de calibre WAG por mm está bien?
  PD2: lo de embobinar los dos hilos te referís al secundario 33+33 juntos en vez de hacer un solo bobinado y sacar un tap central?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

chacarock dijo:


> Como calculo a ojo las perdidas de el transformador, es decir, yo por medición calcule 172 watts pero tu me dice que por las perdidas (algo que me esperaba) se me restan 50 watts que me parecen un poco mucho, pero yo estoy aprendiendo asi que acepto todo lo que me decis, es decir siempre debo considerar  un 30% aproximadamente de perdida? O hay alguna otra formula o para calcularlo, supongo  que todo depende del  material de las chapas, alambre y prolijidad en la construcción. Pero como quien dice, a “ojo” calculo el 30% de perdida



ese calculo lo uso yo, por que en un amplificador clase AB la eficiencia del rendimiento
seria en un 60% ,  70% por muy bueno  y el restante seria disipacion en calor
por eso yo uso como tolerancia un 35% a un 40 %, para asi tener un rendimiento un poco mejor





chacarock dijo:


> La tencion eficaz RMS seria la tencion en alterna antes del rectificado o esa seria pico y la eficaz seria menor a esa, teniendo en cuenta que al ponerle carga al trafo la tencion cae como seria el método para calcular esta tencion?
> Con lo de bajar la tencion, también es a ojo?
> Digo, los 33+33? Que multiplicado por los 2,6 Amp = 171wtts



si ta tencion RMS seria en alterna, antes de la rectificacion por los diodos y capacitores
mas que nada, lo de bajar la tencion, a 33+33. seria para que entre todo el bobinado secundario
ademas, recuerda que son 2.6 ampers. x 66 =172w y tu transformador es de 171w
por lo que 33+33 entran mejor en el carrtete.





chacarock dijo:


> Haber tengo que hacer todos los cálculos de nuevo para 120watts? O me quedo con los cálculos  de los 171watts pero sabiendo que solo utilizare 120?
> Bueno, espero luces y luego sigo, un abrazo y gracias
> PD1: lo de la tablas de calibre WAG por mm está bien?
> PD2: lo de embobinar los dos hilos te referís al secundario 33+33 juntos en vez de hacer un solo bobinado y sacar un tap central?



tus calculos serian para el trafo de 171w
sabiendo que podrias usar 120w a 130w, lo demas seria calorsito
y vas bien, sigue asi

PD1: si la tabla awg esta bien. solo asersiorate que los calibres coincidan
PD2: si me refiero al secundario, en vez de embobinar uno a la vez, y despues continuar con el otro

embobinando los 2 hilos a la vez es mas rapido. y ademas gastas menos cobre.
una vez terminado el embobinado secundario, saca el tap cental.


----------



## chacarock

ok cuando me haga de los materiales sigo, ademas queria ver si le ponia un devanadito para un pre, chito nomas, y necesito que me asesores en como y donde lo hago
una ultima cosa ademas de los alambre tengo que comprar papel parafinado y barnis dielectrico? o eso ya es lujo nomas  jaja


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Yo siempre he ocupado papel comun.
y lo pego con masking tape o como le dicen en otros lados. cinta de enmascarar
y no he tenido problemas
solo asegurate de que no se toquen los debanad0os. el primario con el secundario

se me olvidaba.
puedes hacerle unos 2 debanados adicionales para los preamplificadores de 9v con un alambre cal. ·25 o 24, y otro de 9v para unos ventiladores


----------



## chacarock

hola sagitario 10, y gracias nuevamente, para el devanado secundario y primario, cuanto deberia pedir, es por peso que venden el alambre verdad?
como calculo esto?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

ahora si no te puedo ayudar.
por que aveces yo compro hasta 60 mets. 
y hay veces que me sobran 5 o 6 metros.
pero mis transformadores son de 380w 500w 700w 1017 watts
etc. el mas chico creo que fue de 260w
primero con un hilo de cobre del que sea. enrrolla el calculo para 1 volts.
despues sacalo y mide cuantos centimetros ocupaste para ese volt.
despues multiplica esos centimetros por los voltages de entrada
el resultado serian los metros que ocuparias, 
recuerda aumentarle unos 4 metros por que cuando se va enrrollando va aumentando el espacio del cobre


----------



## chacarock

haaaaa!!! tenes razon que salame, solo que pense que vendian por peso , no se porque.
gracias, compro el alambre y vuelvo por aca.
un abrazo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

el alambre lo venden por kilo.
pero como yo lo compro en tlapalerias. pues me lo venden por metros.
que es mas caro. por eso yo queria comprar este fin de semana medio kilo de alambre # 18
en el centro. pero no encontre y despues en mis chacharas salio uno # 18 jjejeje,
ire para el proximo fin de semana al centro aver si consigo alambre magneto de otro calibre.
ya que boy a hacer un trafo de 1000w aprox
para una hermosa etapa de potencia
pero esto va a tardar demacido, ya que todavia faltan los filtros de la fuente.


----------



## chacarock

Maaaaaa!!!!! 1000 watts
para usarlos o solo uaras 600 o 700
otra consulta, mi drama es que consigo solo estos transformadorsitoschicos, de donde sacas las chapas para hacer un trafo de 1000 y cuanto pesa un trafo de esos, le tenes que poner ruedas al ampli?
saludos

PD: algunas chapas exteriores tienen restos de pintura, barnis  o de oxido, puedo lijarlas o sumergirlas en solvente?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Bueno. solo ocupare como unos 650w
y no es nesesario usar ruedas,
las chapas las he sacado de 2 hornos de microhondas.
y he desarmado el trafo por que vienen soldadas,
y el alambre magneto del primario es muy util para hacer algun trafo de grandes corrientes ( ampers )
aver si me queda. 
ya que aveces no consigues los calibres nesesarios, y terminas ocupando otro, por ejmplo
aqui en mexico D,F no consigues los calibres 19, 17 15, 13, 11, por que supuestamente no los hacen
despues vez los resultados. pero tendra que pasar un tiempo en lo que se consigue el cobre

te recomiedo que recicles los trafos de microondas, ya que son buenos. nadamas que tienes que desarmarlos. por que si solo quieres rebobinar el secundario no te funcionara.


----------



## powerful

Hola sagitario10, para trafos superiores a 500Watts se sigue considerando 4A/mm2 como indican tus tablas .
Saludos!!!!


----------



## chacarock

ya me pongo en campaña para conseguir uno y probar, se utilza el mismo metodo verdad?
es de algun material especial las chapas ? o simplemente tienen un buen tamaño?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigo powerfull
puedes usar el calibre que se indica.
pero yo recomiendo usar un calibre de 3 amp, ya que yo lo he usado asi y no he tenido problemas


chacarock
los transfomadores de horno de microondas se dessarman y se ocupa el mismo metodo de embobinado 
y de calculacion,
las chapas me parecen que son las mismas, y ademas de que tienen buen tamaño, entra mejor el cobre
saludos

por fin termine mi preamplificador para el amplificador con 3 tonos para la zener, aver si funciona bien
saludos hasta el lunes.


----------



## chacarock

ueno consegui las cosas, solo que segun mi tabla las medidas que necesito son


> Según esto el diámetro para el primario AWG 24 = 0,511mm
> Según esto el diámetro para e secundario es AWG 19 = 0,912mm


y yo consegui de 0,50 y 0,90 pudo usar esstas o tengo que calcular todo de nuevo para estas medidas, se podr, a ojo creo que no, pero no se si me daran los valore aunque sea aproximado de lo que quiero,

consejos?

pd: consegui dos trafos de microondas, de 1000 y de 800 wats, cuando me lleguen posteo fotos

por ahora, fotos fr lod materiales
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/img1596bmateriales.jpg/




esta seria mi primera vuelta deberia seguir asi prolijamente hasta completar mis 704 viueltas
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/img1597acarrete.jpg/


----------



## chacarock

calcule mal la medida x vuelta saque que para el primario necesitaria 15 metros que eran 40 gramos, asi que pedi 100 directamente y contento que usaria para otros proyectos, pero no me va alcanzar ni para este, van 300 vueltas y se me esta acbando el alambre, por ser mi primer proyecto, podia empalmar y aislar? o debo comprar mas cantidad y comenzar de nuevo?

bueno ya compre mas alambre, voy a empalmar, no encontre informacion sobre si se puede o no, seguro hubiera sido mejor hacer  todo de un tiron, mas tarde pongo fotos del proceso.
saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

hola amigo. Perdona la demora
pero andaba de vacaciones. Y ahora que regreso.
Mi pc no quiere arrancar. Pero en fin mañana la hacemos funciona
lo de empalmar el alambre magneto, si se puede
pero tienes que raspar las puntas y unir con soldadura.
Y en la union con soldadura pones masking o cinta de enmascarar
para que no haygan problemas
saludos


----------



## chacarock

ok, gracias, ya empalme y termine el primario, lijé y solde- luego cubri con espagueti, solo que tengo miedo que no entre el secundario, el primario ocupo ma de la mitad del carrete, quizas mi inutilidad de la primera vez, a lo mejor tenga que deshacer y volver a bobinar ajustando mejor el alambre, 
despues pongo mi abances,
consulta, me vendieron en ves de lamina de cobre que lo conocia como papel elpaña, lamina de bronce, el bronce no lo suelñdo  con estaño vardad? era pra hacer el blindaje que suelen hacer a los transformadores, 
saludos


----------



## powerful

No!!!!...si lo sueldas estas poniendo la lámina como espira en cortocicuito.
Saludos!!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Lo mejor seria que uses papel o algun carton tipo lamina
ya que al soldar la lamina es como si una vuelta estuviera en corto
mejor usa el carton


----------



## chacarock

hola, si ahora me fije y tienen razon la lamina no esra soldada al nucleo pero lo cubre, y esta soldad en sus uniones no prove continuidad pero quizas no tengan coneccion, otra cosa, esto es como blindaje verdad?, me valdria lo mismo aluminio o bronce?
este es un trafo con nucleo de las mismas medidas que el que estoy bobinando, lo consegui de casualidad, aparentemente anda, pero los voltajes no me sirven o me dan mala espina, tiene dos secundarios de 40 y 35 vol, sin punto medio, y el primario tambien es doble, pero solo se ve el de 220 supongo que el otro es de 110, ahi fotos.

en la ultima foto, se ve un cablesito finito que sale desde el devanado primario y se suelda en un tornillo de sugesion del trafo, que es eso?

otras imagenes del proceso, ha ya termine de bobinar, falta aislar y armarl luego algunas fotos de material logistico a la hora de trabajar, mate y hoja de calculos jeje
y por ultimo las chikin head de 2 pesos argentinos, despues les mustro de donde las saque si no se imaginan.

abrazos y despues sigo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

muy bueno. felicidades
una pregunta. entro todo el secundario o te falraron vueltas.
te quedo muy bien el embobinado de tu trafo


----------



## chacarock

jajaja, entro todo, pero muy ajustado y con los 33 vol que me dijiste no con los 36 vol que queria,
y el bobinado para el pre ya no entra, bueno no importa esos trafitos no son caros, hoy armo el trafo y pongo fotos, compre 1kg de laminado para reemplazarmalguna chapa en mal estado. cuando trmine arranco con con el desarmado y rebobinado del trafo que puse mas arriba, que a proposito, no dijeron nada sobre esa lamina de cobre que tiene,

saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

La verdad tampoco see que funcion tiene, ya que mis transformadores siempre utilizo una cartulina o cinta de enmascarar.
esta semana o para la otra empiezo uno de 64 + 64 AC a unos 5 u 8 amperios. ya que solo usare 320 watts de un amplificador monofonico a 8ohms Y en raras ocaciones lo trabajare a 4 ohms pasa sacarle 500w ,
bueno subire fotos
hasta la proxima


----------



## chacarock

podrias subir fotos de tu transformador cuando lo estyes construyendo?
es con el nucleo de microondas vedad?
saludos


----------



## chacarock

Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! malas noticias, resulta que como no podia ser de otra manera, hice mal el bobinado, he tenido que sacar vueltas, estaba en 105 y quedo en 84 snif a lo que me da un voltge de 26+26 vol, y no los 33 que queria, resulta que yo confiado meti solo una chapa por uno de los extremos y cabia, pero no lo hice correr por todo el espacio, y en el medio se armaba una pansita por el empalme que estaba justo en uno de sus costados si hubiera estado de frente o atras  casi seguro que entraba bien todo, por ahora queda asi, para la proxima tendre eso en cuenta, a los lambre los trate de acomodar muy bien asi que se que en eso no fallò, bueno luego subo fotos del transformador terminado
saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

chacarock dijo:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! malas noticias, resulta que como no podia ser de otra manera, hice mal el bobinado, he tenido que sacar vueltas, estaba en 105 y quedo en 84 snif a lo que me da un voltge de 26+26 vol, y no los 33 que queria, resulta que yo confiado meti solo una chapa por uno de los extremos y cabia, pero no lo hice correr por todo el espacio, y en el medio se armaba una pansita por el empalme que estaba justo en uno de sus costados si hubiera estado de frente o atras  casi seguro que entraba bien todo, por ahora queda asi, para la proxima tendre eso en cuenta, a los lambre los trate de acomodar muy bien asi que se que en eso no fallò, bueno luego subo fotos del transformador terminado
> saludos



huvieras solucionado ese problemita con un pedacito de madera, y una cartulina
como?

pones la cartulina en el bobinado. despues el pedacito de madera,
y con un martillo le bas pegando levemente a la medera, para que  baya entrando el cobre,
repite el paso del otro lado. y hasta que quede lo mejor posible,

eso tomalo en cuenta para la proxima vez.
saludos.
subire fotos el lunes. aver si termino el trafo mañana.
ayer termine el boinado primario

PD: el poner la cartulina y el pedacito de madera, es para no dañar el esmalte del cobre


----------



## chacarock

hola, compañero, te comento que arme el trafo y tataaaaaaaannnn
no funciona,  yo vi un video de construlla su videorocola que explicaba como probar el transformador.

1º- medì la continuidad de cada devanado primario y secundarios, todo ok
2º- conecte una lampara de 60w en mi caso, en serie con el primario, segun el video no debia prender, todo bien porque no prendio, quoere decir que la bobina no esta en corto.
3º debia tocar entre si los cables de los devanados secundarios y el foco deberia prender,(no se me ocurre porque) el tema es que ahi fallo, no prendia el foco, 

es mas pensando en que a lo mejor el problema estaba en el metodo ya que en el video tienen un primario de 115v o que a lo mejor el foco que usaron sea distinto, me arriesque a conectar el primario directo a la rd y medir las tenciones en el secundario, y no hay tencion, colocando el tester en AC 200v me mide -00,1 y alterna con 00,2 en los dos devanado y probando entre el tap o los extremos siempre es igual la medicion, que pasara? por lo pronto desarmare enrrollare el alambre para volver a intentarlo,

algun consejo?

saludos

actualizo***************************

he desarmado el secundario, parece que medi mal el primario, y lo que media era la continuidad de mi cuerpo,

ahora solo toco las pontas en los cables del primario y no pasa nada, el tester no me marca continuidad en ninguna posicion de resistencia, esto es normal????
o tengo un problema en el primario?
saludos

actualizo****************************

desarme el primario y sooooooorrpresa
 en la vuelta 50 estaba cortado el alambre, como? parece ser que en mi afan de meter a precion las E una penetro la formaleta por su interior, ahora que recuerdo hubo una que entro cruzada, la saque y puse otra que entro bien, pero claro, ya hizo el daño, bueno volver a empzar como dice alejandro Lerner,(cantante Argentino)

fotitos de paso


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

chacarock dijo:


> hola, compañero, te comento que arme el trafo y tataaaaaaaannnn
> no funciona,  yo vi un video de construlla su videorocola que explicaba como probar el transformador.
> 
> 1º- medì la continuidad de cada devanado primario y secundarios, todo ok
> 2º- conecte una lampara de 60w en mi caso, en serie con el primario, segun el video no debia prender, todo bien porque no prendio, quoere decir que la bobina no esta en corto.
> 3º debia tocar entre si los cables de los devanados secundarios y el foco deberia prender,(no se me ocurre porque) el tema es que ahi fallo, no prendia el foco,
> 
> es mas pensando en que a lo mejor el problema estaba en el metodo ya que en el video tienen un primario de 115v o que a lo mejor el foco que usaron sea distinto, me arriesque a conectar el primario directo a la rd y medir las tenciones en el secundario, y no hay tencion, colocando el tester en AC 200v me mide -00,1 y alterna con 00,2 en los dos devanado y probando entre el tap o los extremos siempre es igual la medicion, que pasara? por lo pronto desarmare enrrollare el alambre para volver a intentarlo,
> 
> algun consejo?
> 
> saludos
> 
> actualizo***************************
> 
> he desarmado el secundario, parece que medi mal el primario, y lo que media era la continuidad de mi cuerpo,
> 
> ahora solo toco las pontas en los cables del primario y no pasa nada, el tester no me marca continuidad en ninguna posicion de resistencia, esto es normal????
> o tengo un problema en el primario?
> saludos
> 
> actualizo****************************
> 
> desarme el primario y sooooooorrpresa
> en la vuelta 50 estaba cortado el alambre, como? parece ser que en mi afan de meter a precion las E una penetro la formaleta por su interior, ahora que recuerdo hubo una que entro cruzada, la saque y puse otra que entro bien, pero claro, ya hizo el daño, bueno volver a empzar como dice alejandro Lerner,(cantante Argentino)
> 
> fotitos de paso



el multimetro se pone en escala de medicion de diodos para medir continuidad.
y en ninguna medicion se debe tocar las puntas con los dedos.
esto para obtener valores reales,
ahora tienes que bobinar todo denuevo.
cunado metas todas las chapas a la formaleta, trata de hacerlo con cuidado, 
una vez que terminaste, coloca tu multimetro en escala de continuidad,
pon una punta en las estradas de tencion. y la otra en el otro estremo, deberas tener algun valor,
desconecta una punta y colocala en las chapas del mismo transformador, No debera marcarte nada.
ahora colocas el foco y este no debera encender y si enciende es casi nada
desconecta todo
verifica que en el secundario no haga cortos,
coloca el multimetro en medicion de continuidad en la salida y mide en los extremos y debera marcarte algo, deja una punta conectada en el secundario y con la otra punta. mide un cable de entrada de tension, y NO te debera marcar nada. y para terminar mide el laminado y NO debera marcar nada.
saludos  buen dia

ahora si aqui las fotos de mi transformador de 803 watts

aqui esta la formaleta que boy a armar para este nucleo de 28.34. lo hice con papel cascaron


aqui empiezo a pegar todo para darle forma a la formaleta


aqui el alambre magneto que boy a usar para el bobinado primario


las primeras vueltas del primario


primario terminado. y aqui los alambres del bobinado secundario


primero puse 2 capas de papel blanco, y despues empece el bobinado secundario. los 2 hilos al mismo tiempo, para que entre mejor el cobre y demas me ahorro tiempo, y tambien gano voltages pares


listo termine de embobinar los 2 secudarios, y despues uni para ver en que lugar iban a quedar los alambres. para sacar el tap central


aqui el transformador terminado. listo para hacerle las pruebas


aqui el bombillo prendio un poquito, ya que el bombillo es de 60 watts, no pude consegir uno de 100w
creo que ya estan descontinuados


y aqui la presentacion del frente del transformador. use un carton grueso de sereal para darle una mejor apariencia. la union queda en el centro del laminado. a manera que no se vea la union


espero que les gusten mis fotos


----------



## chacarock

esta genial tu trafo, yo la verdad que trate de hacerlo con cuidado solo creo que trate de ponerle mas laminas de las que soporte, y no me vas a creer
bobine por segunda vez, toooooodo el bobinado y tatan tataaaaaaannn
otra vez perfore la formaleta 

ya voy por la tercera bobinada, solo que esta ves tratare d enos er tan exigente con las laminas, creo saber el punto maximo,  ya estoy terminando el secundario por tercera vez, lo que mas tiempo me lleva es el primario, 704 vueltas me tiene como chango, 104 dobles el secundario.
a ver si esta ves me sale bien ni bien comprueve que todo esta ok, posteo fotos con las mediciones,
saludos y felicitaciones, ha, no leí bien los apuntes de las fotografias, que caracteristicas tiene tu trafito?
saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

mi trafo es de 803 watts y un nucleo de 28.34

bueno primero haces la formaleta en papel cascaron.
despues checas que las laminas entren sin problemas a lo largo de toda la formaleta.
si todas entraron bien,
empiezas a embobinar el alambre magneto.
podrias usar un calibre mas delgado en el primario,
pero solo un calibre.
por decir si estas usando #25
puedes usar un calibre  # 24  no menos.
ya que se podria recalentar el alambre


----------



## powerful

sagitario, si está usando un calibre Nº25 podría utilizar un calibre más delgado , osea Nº26, el Nº24 es más grueso.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

powerful dijo:


> sagitario, si está usando un calibre Nº25 podría utilizar un calibre más delgado , osea Nº26, el Nº24 es más grueso.
> Saludos!!!



tienes razon :cabezon::cabezon:
jejejeje me deje guiar por la emocion del momento gracias powerful 

efectivamente. si en el calibre primario usamos un calibre 25
podriamos bajarle un punto. y se podria emplear un calibre 26 y no habria problemas
pero no menos de eso.


----------



## chacarock

huuuuuuu haberlo sabido antes, jajaja, pero me paso algo sorprendente, en la tercera vez que bobino el transformador, me entraron todas as vueltas 704 vueltas calibre 24 y 105 vueltas calibre 19 en el secundario y me sobro un monton de alambre, es decir, re bobine con el mismo alambre que saque, y primero crei que le herre con el conteo de las vueltas y que me salte algunas decenas, o que le herre en esta oportunidad., pero hice todas las mediciones y da todo bien, y cmo us menos alambre y ademas use la tecnica del taco de madera, esta vez las chapas entraron bien olgadas, 
ahora que lo pienso si ubiera usado un calibre menor en el primario, quizas me alcansaba para bobinar el secundario para el preamplificador, pero bueno, ahora me toca bobinar otro esactamentei igual, porque quiero hacer un ampli estereo, de 130w por canal, este en teoria tiraria 170watts, ya tengo el trafo a desarmar, es esactamente igual solo que tiene menos superficie pero ya compre un kilito de laminacion, a fin de mes compro el alambre. ahora les muestro  unas fotitos

1º tencion de un secundario

tencion del otro secundario

tencion en los extremos

fotito de lejos

otra de lejos,

foto con mas detalle, pregunta porque tienen esas muescas las Ies, solo ellas las tienen

pintadito de negro, quedo lindo, he hice todas las pruevas de corto que me indicaste y todo ok


ahora que seque la pintura calzo los tornillos y soporte, que tendre que fabricar porque no consegui la medida de este.
muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, si eso no hubiera podido hacerlo y es el primer trafo que bobino,
ahora le sigue un hermano y la potencia, tendre que ver el tema de las tenciones, yo trate de sacarle el maximo rendimiento a este pero no tube en cuenta para que amapificador me podri aservir, saludos y muchisimas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

chacarock dijo:


> 1º tencion de un secundario
> 
> tencion del otro secundario
> 
> tencion en los extremos
> 
> fotito de lejos
> 
> otra de lejos,
> 
> pintadito de negro, quedo lindo, he hice todas las pruevas de corto que me indicaste y todo ok
> 
> 
> ahora que seque la pintura calzo los tornillos y soporte, que tendre que fabricar porque no consegui la medida de este.
> muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, si eso no hubiera podido hacerlo y es el primer trafo que bobino,
> ahora le sigue un hermano y la potencia, tendre que ver el tema de las tenciones, yo trate de sacarle el maximo rendimiento a este pero no tube en cuenta para que amapificador me podri aservir, saludos y muchisimas gracias de nuevo




Es un trabajo excelente. impecable. mis felicitaciones. 
tu transformador te quedo muy bueno hasta parece que lo compraste. 
jejeje. sigue asi. recuerda en ir en busca de los transformadores de hornos de microodas, 
ya que ahi te podrias hacer un amplificador poderoso. 
con 2 transformadores grandes tienes para un amplificador grade


----------



## chacarock

gracias sagitario10, la verdad que la vida me regalo el don de la paciencia y la perseberancia jajajaja
las tres veces que arme el transformador lo hice muy despacio y trtando de ser prolijo, por suerte este me salio bien a la tercera.
ahora estoy esperando que me manden dos transformadores de microondas que compre por internet
ahi volvere a molestar por aca jajajajaja para ver el tema del desarnado, por lo de las soldaduras y eso
gracias por la ayuda y de aca voy al post de fuentes para audio por el tema de la rectificacion(https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/) que nunca hice para este tipo de bichos, siempre para fuentesitas de 12v.  vos como lo haras que vi en tus fotos unos capacitores con lindo tamaño

saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

son unos capacitores de 4700uf a 100v no pude conseguir de 6800 a 120v
ni mucho menos los de 4700uf a 120v o de mas voltrage.
asi que compre esos. y me saliero en 80 pesos mexicanos cada uno.

al hacer tus fuentes revisa muy bien la polaridad de los diodos a usar, y que los filtros esten bien conectados ( capacitores ). por que te podrian explotar

y lo del transformador de horno. en cuanto te salieron.
la idea no era comprarlos en linea ( internet ) . si no mas bien rescatarlos de algun lado. pero bueno. para que aprendas mas sobre el tema de los transformadores esta bien.
tambien he visto transformadores en los depositos de chatarra. donde vendes el fierro viejo y cobre
ahi podrias preguntar si te los venden. yo ya he ido varias veces. pero solo encuentro transformadores chicos. que no me sirven. una vez tube la suerte de encontrarme uno de horno. jejee
saludos


----------



## chacarock

no, los compre en linea de alguien que se dedica a los ornos microondas, pero le pregunte si tenia quemados y me dijo que si, que tenia un par con el primario en corto, pero no los tenia publicado, los tenia tirados por ahi, asi que me los vendio a 10 dolares gringos cada uno, teniendo en cuenta lo que me saldria comprar las chapas de ese tamaño, me salio por menos de la mitdad que me saldria cada uno, es lo mismo que ir a la chatarrera, solo que online jeje.
bueno la otra semana me tendrian que llegar apenas lleguen poste

saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

saludos. buena recolecta.
pense que eran nuevos y los pensabas en desarmar. jejejeje

y los conseguiste a buen precio. a pubicar las fotos se ha dicho saludos


----------



## chacarock

solo un adelanto de los trafitos que me llegaron,
son bastante grandes y pesados, muy pesados












estos quedaran para despues, ahora tengo que hacer un duplicado del primer transformadorm tatatannnntatannnnnnnnnnnn

By chacarock at 2012-04-28

estaba un desastre, nada que ver con las chapas del primero, este tiene esactamente las mismas medidas, solo que los bobinados eran diferentes, tenia dos secundarios uno de 40 vol x 1,5 amper y otro de 30 vol x o,algo amper, muy finito el lmbre, y la primera idea fue aprovechar el primario pero fue imposible desarmar el nucleo.



les aseguro que fue imposible, las laminas estaban prcticamente soldadas por el oxido, todas las chapas negras algunas tan sensibles que se partieron directamente.




he tenido que despegar con cuter una por una las chapas, ha! me olvidaba, estaba malisimamente armado, chapas apildas de a 3 o 4 E´s.
yo pense que al estar tan unidas tendrian conductividad entre ellas pero, no, nada, y ahi recorde que EZAVALA  me conto que una tecnica de aislar las chapas era pasandola por vapor de agua pra formar una capa de oxido.







bueno, termino este y arranco con los de microondas

saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

y que paso con el trabajo, se quedo amedias.
mañana publico fotos de mis nuevos trafos.
los acabo de rescatar en la chatarras. estan grandisimos.
muy buenos para los proximos proyectos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bueno amigos 
aqui les dejo unos trafos que compre en 100 pesos mexicanos cada uno.

primero compre uno. lo desarme y saque el cobre del secundario, lo vendi.
me dieron 223 pesos mexicanos.
compre el otro.
tambien lo desarme.
ahi tengo el cobre del secundario.
los primarios pienso reutilizarlo, ya que esta en buenas condiciones.

y los laminados seran para un amplificador potente como la QSC1700 o aver si junto dinero o plata como le dicen en otros lugares y me armo la master
aunque me conformo con la qsc. y mas bla bla
aqui las fotos


----------



## chacarock

mil disculpas, ando sin tiempo, al final termine el segundo trafo, con tan buenos esultados que me alcanzo para un secundario de 10 voltios, asi que ya tengo dos trafos de 33 0 33 vol y 2,6 a y un bobinado de 10 vol 800 ma
para un pre, 
con los de microonda no comence aun, primero queria ver si terminaba un ampli estereo de 130w o 100w para usar con los trafitos


By chacarock at 2012-06-14

By chacarock at 2012-06-14

By chacarock at 2012-06-14

el que no tiene los soportes es el ultimo que hice el de las chapas oxidadas, 

saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Pues te quedo muy bueno tu trabajo felicitaciones.
aver cuando yo hago el mio con estas chapas de 700w cada una
yo creo que algo bonito renacera de el


----------



## chacarock

gracias, mando una pregunta, puede ser que haya un limite para la formula que usamos del area?
o solo el limite es de la potencia, tengo entendido que solo no vale hasta los 1000w
pregunto porque se podria usar dos trannsformadores para hacer uno gigante, sin que pase el 1Kw
pero quedaria como alargado o algo por el estilo, es mas no creo que vengan las formaletas , abria que fabricarlas,

saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

chacarock dijo:


> gracias, mando una pregunta, puede ser que haya un limite para la formula que usamos del area?
> o solo el limite es de la potencia, tengo entendido que solo no vale hasta los 1000w
> pregunto porque se podria usar dos trannsformadores para hacer uno gigante, sin que pase el 1Kw
> pero quedaria como alargado o algo por el estilo, es mas no creo que vengan las formaletas , abria que fabricarlas,
> 
> saludos




De hecho he realizado trafos hasta de 1200w y el calculo es el mismo.
solo que en el primario le he bajado uno o 2 calibres maximo.
y funciona bien,
eso. todas las formaletas las hago yo,


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> De hecho he realizado trafos hasta de 1200w y el calculo es el mismo.
> solo que en el primario le he bajado uno o 2 calibres maximo.
> y funciona bien,
> eso. todas las formaletas las hago yo,


saludos me llamo mucho la atencion el comentario que hicisteahora los sobre bajarle uno o dos puntos las medidas del alambre del primario a los transformadores de mas de 1000 w te comento yo tengo unos nucleos para ser exacto x=4,4  Y= 9,7      X=4.4  Y=8.5        X=3.5   Y=11 
lo curioso y mi dolor de cabeza ha sido el echo que el primero y el ultimo tienen la misma area y cuando yo hago los calculos para obtener 110 vol en la salida con una corriente de 12 amp.a 110 volt  en la entrada me encuentro que:el consumo del primario es casi igual lo que indica que el alambre es calibre 12el detalle esta en que ese calibre de alambre para los dos bobinados no entra mas nunca en el nucleo 3,8 por11  ahora :los amigos de construya su video rockola hicieron lkos calculos y les dio para elk primario 121 vueltas calibre12 y ese alambre en el primario resulta cuando hacemos los caculos para 400w


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos me llamo mucho la atencion el comentario que hicisteahora los sobre bajarle uno o dos puntos las medidas del alambre del primario a los transformadores de mas de 1000 w te comento yo tengo unos nucleos para ser exacto x=4,4  Y= 9,7      X=4.4  Y=8.5        X=3.5   Y=11
> lo curioso y mi dolor de cabeza ha sido el echo que el primero y el ultimo tienen la misma area y cuando yo hago los calculos para obtener 110 vol en la salida con una corriente de 12 amp.a 110 volt  en la entrada me encuentro que:el consumo del primario es casi igual lo que indica que el alambre es calibre 12el detalle esta en que ese calibre de alambre para los dos bobinados no entra mas nunca en el nucleo 3,8 por11  ahora :los amigos de construya su video rockola hicieron lkos calculos y les dio para elk primario 121 vueltas calibre12 y ese alambre en el primario resulta cuando hacemos los caculos para 400w




con tantos numeros que me diste no see cual es el nucleo que piensas usar. 
me imagino que el ultimo que diste ,  que es de 
3.8 x 11 aver si es este 
suponiendo que en la toma electrica tienes 120v AC
nucleo = 41.8
potencia = 1747w
calibre pim. = 14
calibre sec = 15
vueltas prim = 120 vueltas con calibre 14
vueltas sec = 109 vueltas con calibre 15

tu dices que para 400w usas el mismo calibre de alambre magneto #12 para el primario 
ami para 400w me da en el primario 3.3 amperios  vueltas prim = 252
aunque para obtener los 400w de un amplificador el trafo no debe de ser de 400w
mas bien deberia ser 0.4 mas potente. por las perdidas que hay en el trafo.
400 x 0.4 = 560w
pentonces primario para 560w = 4.5 amp  vueltas en prim = 213
pero ponerle un calibre 12 en el primario del trafo de 400w no es posible. ya que no entra 

Espero que te aiga ayuaddo


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> con tantos numeros que me diste no see cual es el nucleo que piensas usar.
> me imagino que el ultimo que diste ,  que es de
> 3.8 x 11 aver si es este
> suponiendo que en la toma electrica tienes 120v AC
> nucleo = 41.8
> potencia = 1747w
> calibre pim. = 14
> calibre sec = 15
> vueltas prim = 120 vueltas con calibre 14
> vueltas sec = 109 vueltas con calibre 15
> 
> tu dices que para 400w usas el mismo calibre de alambre magneto #12 para el primario
> ami para 400w me da en el primario 3.3 amperios  vueltas prim = 252
> aunque para obtener los 400w de un amplificador el trafo no debe de ser de 400w
> mas bien deberia ser 0.4 mas potente. por las perdidas que hay en el trafo.
> 400 x 0.4 = 560w
> pentonces primario para 560w = 4.5 amp  vueltas en prim = 213
> pero ponerle un calibre 12 en el primario del trafo de 400w no es posible. ya que no entra
> 
> Espero que te aiga ayuaddo


saludos hubo un error en la informacion los amigos de construya su video rockola usaron  calibre 17 en el primario y calibre 12 en el secundario ahora fijatela cuestion es que cuando hago los calculos no me da igual osea no se como a ellos les da corriente de primario 4 am para usar calibre 17 pero te digo que arme dos con estos dato y muy bien en cuanto consiga camera los subo. 

la cuestion es esta como ya te mencione tengo un nucleo de X=4.4      Y=9.6  lo que nos da un area de :42.24 lo que implica una potencia max de 1784.21watts entonces segun el sr. ohm 
la corriente(max ) del primario es 15amp.max. (calculando a 115 vol de entrada) y el mismo resultado para la corriente max de salida a 116 vol. ahora.: veamos si no entendi mal 
con este nucleo puedo otener una potencia optima de mas o menos 1600w
si mi amplificador sera de 1600w entonces calculo corriente del primario 1600/115=13.79amp
el secundario 1600/116=13.79amp;entonces esto sugiere que el alambre para ambos bobinados es del calibre 11 minimo calibre 12 entonces usando la constante 42  tenemos que:las vueltas por voltio son 0.994318182 vpv y esto dice que las vueltas para el primario son  114.34 de alambre awg 11 minimo 12 y para el secundario tengo que 116X0.994318182 = 115.34 vueltas del mismo calibre aqui estamos hablando de mas o menos 1kilo 700 grs. por devanado ahora tomando en cuenta las medidas de la chapa E: ancho(X) 4.4cm,Y=9.6cm; alto 11.2cm largo de la chapa 13.5cm;ancho de la ventana 2.2cm,alto de la ventana 6.7cm; oye me parece que con ese calibre de alambre no caben los dos devanados, agradezco la ayuda SALUDOS


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos hubo un error en la informacion los amigos de construya su video rockola usaron  calibre 17 en el primario y calibre 12 en el secundario ahora fijatela cuestion es que cuando hago los calculos no me da igual osea no se como a ellos les da corriente de primario 4 am para usar calibre 17 pero te digo que arme dos con estos dato y muy bien en cuanto consiga camera los subo.



Revisa la tabla awg de acalibres que ellos ponen como ejemplo
tambien revisa la tabla awg que he puesto aqui.
y comparala con la tuya. ya que aveces no son  las mismas tablas. y por lo tanto
los amperajes y calibre no son iguales. 





victor6298 dijo:


> la cuestion es esta como ya te mencione tengo un nucleo de X=4.4      Y=9.6  lo que nos da un area de :42.24 lo que implica una potencia max de 1784.21watts entonces segun el sr. ohm
> la corriente(max ) del primario es 15amp.max. (calculando a 115 vol de entrada) y el mismo resultado para la corriente max de salida a 116 vol. ahora.: veamos si no entendi mal
> con este nucleo puedo otener una potencia optima de mas o menos 1600w
> si mi amplificador sera de 1600w entonces calculo corriente del primario 1600/115=13.79amp
> el secundario 1600/116=13.79amp;entonces esto sugiere que el alambre para ambos bobinados es del calibre 11 minimo calibre 12 entonces usando la constante 42  tenemos que:las vueltas por voltio son 0.994318182 vpv y esto dice que las vueltas para el primario son  114.34 de alambre awg 11 minimo 12 y para el secundario tengo que 116X0.994318182 = 115.34 vueltas del mismo calibre aqui estamos hablando de mas o menos 1kilo 700 grs. por devanado



muy bien 
solo que la potencia total del trafo es de 1784w y en la red domestica hay entre 120v ac y 127 ac, revisa cual sea el caso con tu multimetro. en medicion de corriente AC

para el primario el amperaje seria 14.8amp que quedaria bien un calibre 12 tambien podriamos implementar un calibre 13. para asegurar que entre el cobre en el carrete

pera el secundario tambien es 15.37amp que seria un calibre 12 que nos entrega 13.3amp

las vueltas por voltio estan bien 





victor6298 dijo:


> ahora tomando en cuenta las medidas de la chapa E: ancho(X) 4.4cm,Y=9.6cm; alto 11.2cm largo de la chapa 13.5cm;ancho de la ventana 2.2cm,alto de la ventana 6.7cm; oye me parece que con ese calibre de alambre no caben los dos devanados, agradezco la ayuda SALUDOS



Parece ser que no.
a mi parecer esas chapas te daran como 1000w max
con los devanados adecuados.

podrias buscar la manera de subir fotos con las medidas de una chapa,
por que asi no le entieno mucho. ya que ami me sale una cha grande. pero descuadrada


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Revisa la tabla awg de acalibres que ellos ponen como ejemplo
> tambien revisa la tabla awg que he puesto aqui.
> y comparala con la tuya. ya que aveces no son  las mismas tablas. y por lo tanto
> los amperajes y calibre no son iguales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muy bien
> solo que la potencia total del trafo es de 1784w y en la red domestica hay entre 120v ac y 127 ac, revisa cual sea el caso con tu multimetro. en medicion de corriente AC
> 
> para el primario el amperaje seria 14.8amp que quedaria bien un calibre 12 tambien podriamos implementar un calibre 13. para asegurar que entre el cobre en el carrete
> 
> pera el secundario tambien es 15.37amp que seria un calibre 12 que nos entrega 13.3amp
> 
> las vueltas por voltio estan bien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parece ser que no.
> a mi parecer esas chapas te daran como 1000w max
> con los devanados adecuados.
> 
> podrias buscar la manera de subir fotos con las medidas de una chapa,
> por que asi no le entieno mucho. ya que ami me sale una cha grande. pero descuadrada


exacto es una chapa grande rectangular dejame buscar que por ahi yo las subi en una ocacion pero no recibi una respuesta concreta; en un rato las subo si mal no recuerdo aun los tres nucleos tambien las subi.. aver si lo encuentro y los subo por aca





Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Revisa la tabla awg de acalibres que ellos ponen como ejemplo
> tambien revisa la tabla awg que he puesto aqui.
> y comparala con la tuya. ya que aveces no son  las mismas tablas. y por lo tanto
> los amperajes y calibre no son iguales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muy bien
> solo que la potencia total del trafo es de 1784w y en la red domestica hay entre 120v ac y 127 ac, revisa cual sea el caso con tu multimetro. en medicion de corriente AC
> 
> para el primario el amperaje seria 14.8amp que quedaria bien un calibre 12 tambien podriamos implementar un calibre 13. para asegurar que entre el cobre en el carrete
> 
> pera el secundario tambien es 15.37amp que seria un calibre 12 que nos entrega 13.3amp
> 
> las vueltas por voltio estan bien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parece ser que no.
> a mi parecer esas chapas te daran como 1000w max
> con los devanados adecuados.
> 
> podrias buscar la manera de subir fotos con las medidas de una chapa,
> por que asi no le entieno mucho. ya que ami me sale una cha grande. pero descuadrada


la tabla que tu subiste es igual a la de construya su video rockola





			
				victor6298 dijo:
			
		

> exacto es una chapa grande rectangular dejame buscar que por ahi yo las subi en una ocacion pero no recibi una respuesta concreta; en un rato las subo si mal no recuerdo aun los tres nucleos tambien las subi.. aver si lo encuentro y los subo por aca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la tabla que tu subiste es igual a la de construya su video rockola




estas son las chapas  a ver si consigo ahora las fotos de los nucleos

estas son las chapas


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

la tabla creo que igual. me parece que en algun calibre cambia poco. pero nada considerable.

veo las chapas pero no veo las medidas,
ahora. anterior mente desarme un transformador. y las chapas son grandes tambian.
y son 2 nucleos de 700w cada uno
anterior mente tambien hice uno de 800w si mal no recuerdo
6 amperios en el primario, yo puse uno de 4 amperios
y 8 o 10 amperios en el secundario. entro todo el cobre sin problemas
hasta le puse 2 devanados adicionales de 1.6 amperio a 9v
para preamplificadores y un ventilador

mejor dime para que quieres el trafo y vemos si podemos hacerlo.

si es para un amplificador. ¿ de cuantos canales es ?
y los voltages que consume


----------



## powerful

victor6298 y ex-sagitario, la tabla que mencionan, sobre la ROCKOLA,  considera 4A/mm^2 para todos los calibres Y NO HACE MENCIÓN PARA NADA RESPECTO A LA POTENCIA DE LOS TRAFOS.

Tienen que tener una consideración importante al escoger el calibre; para trafos con potencias alrededor de 100VA consideren un calibre que soporte hasta 4.5A/mm^2 , para los trafos que estan alrededor de los 250VA (3.5A/mm^2), para los cercanos a 1KVA ( 3A/mm^2 ) y para superiores a 2KVA (2.5A/mm^2).

Si asumen mayores Amperajes por mm^2 el trafo se calentará demasiado, acortará su vida útil y te meterá demasiado calor al circuito, tendrás que utilizar cooler más grandes.


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> la tabla creo que igual. me parece que en algun calibre cambia poco. pero nada considerable.
> 
> veo las chapas pero no veo las medidas,
> ahora. anterior mente desarme un transformador. y las chapas son grandes tambian.
> y son 2 nucleos de 700w cada uno
> anterior mente tambien hice uno de 800w si mal no recuerdo
> 6 amperios en el primario, yo puse uno de 4 amperios
> y 8 o 10 amperios en el secundario. entro todo el cobre sin problemas
> hasta le puse 2 devanados adicionales de 1.6 amperio a 9v
> para preamplificadores y un ventilador
> 
> mejor dime para que quieres el trafo y vemos si podemos hacerlo.
> 
> si es para un amplificador. ¿ de cuantos canales es ?
> y los voltages que consume



ok el amplificador es de 1600w estereo y la alimentacion donde vivo rara vez encuentras 120 vol. la tension de linea fluctua entre 110 y 118 volt en casi todas las zonas cercanas por eso opte por tomar una tension promedio de 115 voltios para el primario. pero no hay problema en calcularlo en base a 120,  las medidas de las  chapas ya te las escribi el ancho de la ventana es 2.2cm,el alto de la ventana es de 6,7cm la parte central o el ancho que tomamos como (X)=4,4 el ancho de la chapa de izq.a der. y viceversa es de 13.5cm y el alto de la chapa es de 11.2cm lo que conocemos como (Y) o largo del transformador es de 9,5cm; los datos te los estoy dando viendo la chapa de frente como una M

mencionaste que hiciste uno de 800 w,recuerdas las medidas del nucleo?? por que te comento despues que haga este me tengo que montar en uno de 800w y uno de 1300 los nucleos que tengo son de las mismas medidas el ancho X=4,4 por 6,5 y 8,5 pero por lo pronto me gustaria terminar de hacer este que ya tengo bastante tiempo tratando y aun no he:siquiera empezado ,ya que toda la teoria que he leido y estudiado los consejos que he recibido no acaban de convencerme en relacion a la medida del alambre y el espacio de ventana.por eso te agradeceria grandemente tu ayuda: saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

powerful dijo:


> victor6298 y ex-sagitario, la tabla que mencionan, sobre la ROCKOLA,  considera 4A/mm^2 para todos los calibres Y NO HACE MENCIÓN PARA NADA RESPECTO A LA POTENCIA DE LOS TRAFOS.



Pues si en cvr no hacen mension a la potencia de cada trafo. y menos para valores de hasta 1000w
pero los que he armado ne me han dado problemas de calentamiento. y funciona muy bien
y cual es tu formula para hacer trafos ?

y no seas malito con decirme ex-sagitario. 
o dime, crees que estaba mejor mi otro nombre de avatar que el que poseo actual mente.
si me dices lo considerare un poco





victor6298 dijo:


> ok el amplificador es de 1600w estereo y la alimentacion donde vivo rara vez encuentras 120 vol. la tension de linea fluctua entre 110 y 118 volt en casi todas las zonas cercanas por eso opte por tomar una tension promedio de 115 voltios para el primario. pero no hay problema en calcularlo en base a 120,  las medidas de las  chapas ya te las escribi el ancho de la ventana es 2.2cm,el alto de la ventana es de 6,7cm la parte central o el ancho que tomamos como (X)=4,4 el ancho de la chapa de izq.a der. y viceversa es de 13.5cm y el alto de la chapa es de 11.2cm lo que conocemos como (Y) o largo del transformador es de 9,5cm; los datos te los estoy dando viendo la chapa de frente como una M
> 
> mencionaste que hiciste uno de 800 w,recuerdas las medidas del nucleo?? por que te comento despues que haga este me tengo que montar en uno de 800w y uno de 1300 los nucleos que tengo son de las mismas medidas el ancho X=4,4 por 6,5 y 8,5 pero por lo pronto me gustaria terminar de hacer este que ya tengo bastante tiempo tratando y aun no he:siquiera empezado ,ya que toda la teoria que he leido y estudiado los consejos que he recibido no acaban de convencerme en relacion a la medida del alambre y el espacio de ventana.por eso te agradeceria grandemente tu ayuda: saludos




okey.
deja te paso las medidas mañana.
ya que ahorita estoy en el trabajo y no tengo las posibilidades de mandartelas ahora

y respecto a las medidas que me pasate aqui esta un dibujo que hice.
espero que si este bien. por que ami no me cuadra mucho  u.u


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> victor6298 y ex-sagitario, la tabla que mencionan, sobre la ROCKOLA,  considera 4A/mm^2 para todos los calibres Y NO HACE MENCIÓN PARA NADA RESPECTO A LA POTENCIA DE LOS TRAFOS.
> 
> Tienen que tener una consideración importante al escoger el calibre; para trafos con potencias alrededor de 100VA consideren un calibre que soporte hasta 4.5A/mm^2 , para los trafos que estan alrededor de los 250VA (3.5A/mm^2), para los cercanos a 1KVA ( 3A/mm^2 ) y para superiores a 2KVA (2.5A/mm^2).
> 
> Si asumen mayores Amperajes por mm^2 el trafo se calentará demasiado, acortará su vida útil y te meterá demasiado calor al circuito, tendrás que utilizar cooler más grandes.




saludos compañero powerful, si mal no recuerdo en otro foro me hicistes una acotacion muy parecida entonces me rompi el coco estudiando sobre esto,aparte de que me busque en todos los foros que pude,incluyendo este ,oye fueron horas y horas hasta muy entrada la noche.tratando de aprender como se mastica y se come  esto de la densidad de corriente y lo unico que pude llegar a entender y digerir es que la densidad de corriente tiene que ver con la cantidad de flujo de corriente que atraviesa un conductror por milimetro cuadrado.ahora me voy a permitir hacerte la pregunta mas directa o mas que preguntar,te voy a pedir que nos des tu opinion en terminos practicos y entendibles para este caso . a saber:

el area del nucleo y demas datos estan mas arriba  de todas maneras aqui van denuevo 
X=4.4cm
Y=9,6cm
a=42.24
las medidas de la ventana del nucleo son:
alto:6.7cm
ancho 2.2 cm
potencia max.1784w.max
voltaje de entrada 120 volt.
los calculos de la I de entrada resulto 14amp.
las vueltas del primario resulto en 114 vueltas
tension de salida 116 voltios
corriente de salida 15amp
cantidad de vueltas del devanado de salida 115 vueltas 

Pregunta: en funcion de estos calculos que ya se explico mas arriba como se hicieron , podrias tu decirnos que calibre de alambre deberia usar en ambos devanados y porque?aclarando que el amplificador tendra una potencia de 1600watts; esta demas decirte  una vez mas que ya me lei un monton de teoria sobre la densidad de corriente,y lo unico que me gustaria saber es que calibre de alambre usar??? esperamos tu sabio consejo y ecertada sugerencia; saludos compañero y desde ya gracias





Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Pues si en cvr no hacen mension a la potencia de cada trafo. y menos para valores de hasta 1000w
> pero los que he armado ne me han dado problemas de calentamiento. y funciona muy bien
> y cual es tu formula para hacer trafos ?
> 
> y no seas malito con decirme ex-sagitario.
> o dime, crees que estaba mejor mi otro nombre de avatar que el que poseo actual mente.
> si me dices lo considerare un poco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okey.
> deja te paso las medidas mañana.
> ya que ahorita estoy en el trabajo y no tengo las posibilidades de mandartelas ahora
> 
> y respecto a las medidas que me pasate aqui esta un dibujo que hice.
> espero que si este bien. por que ami no me cuadra mucho  u.u
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76105


oye compañero tienes mucha razonen la parte superior tiene 2.2cm  de mas; donde dice 4.4cm encima de la ventana izquierda;porque cometi el insignificante y poco importante error:cabezon:de hacer la medida incluyendo la parte I (nucleo EI)hno:


----------



## powerful

victor6298, das muchos números del núcleo ; basta con decir que es de 1 3/4" (pulgada) X 9.6cm de "apilamiento" (altura).
La potencia es correcta.
Lo que trato de decirte infructuosamente hace bastante tiempo y no me hago entender, es que los trafos mientras más pequeños tienen más masa de fierro que los de más potencia en proporcion a su potencia. 
Por ejemplo:
100W,...SFe= 10cm^2   ;........1000W,...SFe= 31.62cm^2. Si te fijas la potencia a aumentado 10VECES:1000W/100W=10 ,...pero la sección de Fe sólo 31.62/10= 3.162 veces.

Mientras más pequeño tiene más hierro silicoso (en proporción a la potencia) que le sirve de disipador de calor al BOBINADO, por eso cuando es más pequeño puedes considerar más Amp/mm^2ENSIDAD DE CORRIENTE ,como te recomiendo anteriormente.

Espero que me hallas entendido poque no pienso repetirlo.


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> victor6298, das muchos números del núcleo ; basta con decir que es de 1 3/4" (pulgada) X 9.6cm de "apilamiento" (altura).
> La potencia es correcta.
> Lo que trato de decirte infructuosamente hace bastante tiempo y no me hago entender, es que los trafos mientras más pequeños tienen más masa de fierro que los de más potencia en proporcion a su potencia.
> Por ejemplo:
> 100W,...SFe= 10cm^2   ;........1000W,...SFe= 31.62cm^2. Si te fijas la potencia a aumentado 10VECES:1000W/100W=10 ,...pero la sección de Fe sólo 31.62/10= 3.162 veces.
> 
> Mientras más pequeño tiene más hierro silicoso (en proporción a la potencia) que le sirve de disipador de calor al BOBINADO, por eso cuando es más pequeño puedes considerar más Amp/mm^2ENSIDAD DE CORRIENTE ,como te recomiendo anteriormente.
> 
> Espero que me hallas entendido poque no pienso repetirlo.


hnoye hermano eso esta claro ok; seria bueno no lo repitas mas. pero por favor traducelo al español el medidas AWG :cabezon:





powerful dijo:


> victor6298, das muchos números del núcleo ; basta con decir que es de 1 3/4" (pulgada) X 9.6cm de "apilamiento" (altura).
> La potencia es correcta.
> Lo que trato de decirte infructuosamente hace bastante tiempo y no me hago entender, es que los trafos mientras más pequeños tienen más masa de fierro que los de más potencia en proporcion a su potencia.
> Por ejemplo:
> 100W,...SFe= 10cm^2   ;........1000W,...SFe= 31.62cm^2. Si te fijas la potencia a aumentado 10VECES:1000W/100W=10 ,...pero la sección de Fe sólo 31.62/10= 3.162 veces.
> 
> Mientras más pequeño tiene más hierro silicoso (en proporción a la potencia) que le sirve de disipador de calor al BOBINADO, por eso cuando es más pequeño puedes considerar más Amp/mm^2ENSIDAD DE CORRIENTE ,como te recomiendo anteriormente.
> 
> Espero que me hallas entendido poque no pienso repetirlo.


hno: oye hermano eso esta claro ok; si,si,si,seria bueno no lo repitas mas. pero por favor ahora te pido;traducelo al español en medidas AWG :cabezon: en relacion a las medidas del nucleo tu lo sabes por que gracias a DIOS tienes el conocimiento sobre ello, yo conozco de redes de datos y telefonicas  y podria decirte que para resolver un problema de atenuacion de la señal, en funcion de la distancia y el voltage de la central (digital o analogica) que impide que sincronice la portadora de aba despues de 5 km solamente tienes que considerar las caracteristicas  intrisecas del par telefonico y hacer una conexion en split o hacer un bonche  en el cable y resuelves. estoy seguro que que aunque te mete esto en la cabeza atravez de un hueco en el coco y con un embudo tu no vas a entender nada , y vas a pasar en un empalme subterraneo el tiempo que demoren tus hijos en graduarse de la prepa y aun asi no vas a entender, si yo no te digo que todo eso que te describi es tan sencillo como aplicar la ley de ohm y tomar dos pares que te den las mediciones mas cerca a las optimas y ponerlos en paralelo y resuelves  ..... ahora te repito hermano traduce lo que has dicho en terminos awg(esto es calibre de cable para primario y secundario) saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola victor6298

Los cálculos que aparecen en tu mensaje #61 respecto a la corriente del primario y del secundario me parecen fuera de lo común.

Sin embargo lo que supongo estás requiriendo es una tabla con características de los alambres para embobinar AWG.
Te estoy adjuntando esa tabla en Excel espero te sirva.
Nota que para 15 Amp. Requieres un calibre AWG 11.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:
			
		

> Kurosaki Ichigo tiene la tabla AWG te puede dar los datos que buscas , no los tengo a la mano.



ok mucho mas claro pa ver si nos entendemos ....si la tabla ya la tengo la que el compañero kurosaki ichigo me envio y tambien tengo otra  que es casi totalmente igual aqui coincidimos . la cuestion es compañero powerful que to dices que los calculos que se han echo no se ha tomado en cuenta el alambre correspondiente con la densidad de corriente recomendada para este caso;esto es lo que tu expones segun entiendo.dado esto entonces yo pregunto cual es la medida awg del alambre recomendado para este transformador oye .fijate no es muy complicado podria ser tan facil y agradable como esto::: 

compañero victor6298 me he dado cuenta que te has estado paseando por el foro desde hace rato ya que he estado viendo tus comentarios y preguntas,y he notado que a pesar que te hable en otra ocacion de la densidad de corriente,no has cogido nada,. por que, en los calculos que hicistes,sigues sin tomar en cuenta la densidad de corriente apropiada para este tipo de transformador te sugiero que uses el alambre 50.000 para el primario, y el 1awg para el secundario segun los calculos que hiciste que es el mas recomendado para este transfo de lo contrario el primario se calentara tanto que agarrara sus maletas y se va a ir porque el nucleo no le es suficiente para disipar el calor que produce el paso de la corriente por el.y por  lo que he aprendido atravez de los años que tengo te aseguro que si usas estos calibres de alambre para tu tansfor vas a tener una exelente fuente para tu ampli
eso es un buen maestro y una exelente ayuda que es lo que normalmente uno busca en este foro jejejeje saludos compañero powerful


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola victor6298
> 
> Los cálculos que aparecen en tu mensaje #61 respecto a la corriente del primario y del secundario me parecen fuera de lo común.
> 
> Sin embargo lo que supongo estás requiriendo es una tabla con características de los alambres para embobinar AWG.
> Te estoy adjuntando esa tabla en Excel espero te sirva.
> Nota que para 15 Amp. Requieres un calibre AWG 11.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



no see por que dices que los calculos para los calibres calculados en el mensaje # 61
estan fuera de lo comun.
segun la tabla que esta aqui esas son las medidas, mas proximas a las requeridas
revise tu tabla. y he notado que son diferentes. por eso la diferencia de opinion
pero busca otra tabla y veras que casi todas coinciden con la que tengo aqui saludos


----------



## powerful

MrCarlos, gracias por la excelente nformación, solo tenia información del Nº11 hacia calibres más gruesos que son con los que trabajo.

Los foristas que nos preceden estaran de plácemes con toda esta información y  podran realizar sus cálculos correctamente.



MrCarlos, segun la información que nos envió observo que la densidad de coriente para todos los calibres(extraídas de las columnas k y L)son: *D: 2.065A/mm^2 y Dmax: 3.1A/mm^2 ; ya que K y L se refieren a circ-mils(diametro^2)y no a la sección circular (diametro^2 X 3.1416/ 4).

Si me equivoco ,por favor corrijame!!!

SALUDOSFORISTAS!!!


----------



## kikin37

Kurosaki Ichigo amigo crees tu que se pueda fabricar uno mismos sus chapas? o tiene que ser nesesariamernte de Hierro-Silicio, o puede ser tambien de Hierro. porque material tengo las herramientas para hacerlo tengo, la pregunta es funcionara?.
espero sus comentarios, si es es asi comensare a fabricar las chapas  ( solo de hierro) y postiare las fotos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

kikin37 dijo:


> Kurosaki Ichigo amigo crees tu que se pueda fabricar uno mismos sus chapas? o tiene que ser nesesariamernte de Hierro-Silicio, o puede ser tambien de Hierro. porque material tengo las herramientas para hacerlo tengo, la pregunta es funcionara?.
> espero sus comentarios, si es es asi comensare a fabricar las chapas  ( solo de hierro) y postiare las fotos.



pues segun yo. no see si este bien
pero el hierro- silicio reduce las perdidas magneticas ( lo que es bueno para los transformadores )
ya que tiene la capacidad de desmagnetizarse rapidamente.
no see muy bien si el hierro comun sea bueno para los campos magneticos.
alomejor se calienta un poco el alambre magneto.

yo hace tiempo fabrique uno de varillas ( creo eran de fierro ) y pues la verdad no me gusto. 
calento muy rapido. ademas de que las cucharas que estaban ahi cercas.
medio metro creo. se pegaron a las varillas.
mas bien hice un iman electrico.


pido disculpas al amigo victor6298
ya que se me olvido tomar la medida del trafo que me pidio.
pido disculpas.
pero mañana sin faltas aqui las tendras


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> pues segun yo. no see si este bien
> pero el hierro- silicio reduce las perdidas magneticas ( lo que es bueno para los transformadores )
> ya que tiene la capacidad de desmagnetizarse rapidamente.
> no see muy bien si el hierro comun sea bueno para los campos magneticos.
> alomejor se calienta un poco el alambre magneto.
> 
> yo hace tiempo fabrique uno de varillas ( creo eran de fierro ) y pues la verdad no me gusto.
> calento muy rapido. ademas de que las cucharas que estaban ahi cercas.
> medio metro creo. se pegaron a las varillas.
> mas bien hice un iman electrico.
> 
> 
> pido disculpas al amigo victor6298
> ya que se me olvido tomar la medida del trafo que me pidio.
> pido disculpas.
> pero mañana sin faltas aqui las tendras


ok compañero estare pendiente gracias


----------



## powerful

kikin37, si se puede , pero no es rentable ya que tienes que reducir los Teslas a 0.6 aproximadamente, te sale una bobina con más espiras y para que entren toda la bobina tienes que aumentar la SFe y hacer un recalculo de las espiras. Respecto a las perdidas totales por el hierro también aumentan.


----------



## kikin37

ok ok ok, entonces no arriesgo, serà mejor acudir a los recicladores ahi e vistos varios trafos de micro-hondas. Por que el gran problema es conseguir las chapas ya que los carretes o formaletas si se pueden fabricar. Gracias muchachos y a darle duro con sus proyectos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

aqui estan las medidas ojo
estas son las medidas de las nuevas chapas. que he adquirido
son de un trafo de 700w. 
pero son mas grandes por poco. a las del transformador de 803w que hice
en la tarde desarmo el trafo de 803w para sacarle una chapa y darte las medidas 
de ese trafo


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> aqui estan las medidas ojo
> estas son las medidas de las nuevas chapas. que he adquirido
> son de un trafo de 700w.
> pero son mas grandes por poco. a las del transformador de 803w que hice
> en la tarde desarmo el trafo de 803w para sacarle una chapa y darte las medidas
> de ese trafo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76200


saludos compañero kurosaki que has echo en relacion a los caculos que hibas a hacer??
 voy a ver si consigo un escaner para enviarte un diagrama de las chapas y voy a tratar de enviarte fotos de los nucleos


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> aqui estan las medidas ojo
> estas son las medidas de las nuevas chapas. que he adquirido
> son de un trafo de 700w.
> pero son mas grandes por poco. a las del transformador de 803w que hice
> en la tarde desarmo el trafo de 803w para sacarle una chapa y darte las medidas
> de ese trafo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76200


ok compañero fijate estas son las chapas,  la grande es con la que estamos trabajando; la pequeña para preguntarte si la conoces, hay algo muy particular, y es el echo que cuando calculo la potencia max elevando el area al cuadrado. no cuadra fijate tengo uno de 3.5 por 11 lo que me da un area de:38,5cm lo que me da una potencia max de 1482.25 watts y el tamaño del nucleo me dice que es muy chico para esta potencia

en la pequeña olvide colocar la medida del alto de la ventana que es 5,2 y el alto de la chapa es 7cm
bueno compañero espero  saludos gracias


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

victor6298 dijo:


> ok compañero fijate estas son las chapas,  la grande es con la que estamos trabajando; la pequeña para preguntarte si la conoces, hay algo muy particular, y es el echo que cuando calculo la potencia max elevando el area al cuadrado. no cuadra fijate tengo uno de 3.5 por 11 lo que me da un area de:38,5cm lo que me da una potencia max de 1482.25 watts y el tamaño del nucleo me dice que es muy chico para esta potencia
> 
> en la pequeña olvide colocar la medida del alto de la ventana que es 5,2 y el alto de la chapa es 7cm
> bueno compañero espero  saludos gracias




bueno amigo
te digo que las medidas de las chapas pequeñas si la conozco
de hecho tengo como 3 kilos y medio de chapas de esas medidas
y los 1482w que tu dices. no se los podrias sacar con estas chapas. ya que son muy chicas

ahora, aqui te dejo las medidas de mis chapas. que use para hacerme el trafo de 803w
use un nucleo de 28.35
para obtener ese nucleo use chapas de  4.5 x 6.3 = 28.35
potencia maxima. 803w
calibre para el primario      =  15 que me entrega 6 amperios
calibre para el secundario  =  15 que tambien es de 6 amperios

y pensaba usar los calibres que me dio la tabla.

pero termine usando para el primario  calibre  17 que entrega 4 amperios
y para el secundario  no recuerdo bien si un calibre 14 o 13
creo que use 14.  y todas las vueltas cupieron muy bien, hasta puse 2 devanados adicionales de 1 amper a 9v
el trafo lo puse a funcionar mas omenos 1 hora, ( con un bombillo de 100w en la salida )
y no se nota el calentamiento.
abras notado que baje 2 calibre en el primario y aumente 2 en el secundario.
pero ojo que el trafo solo entrega 803 wat  a maxima potencia no mas.
yo le he puesto un calibre mas grande para ver que pasaba, ( no paso nada )
alomejor a maxima potencia experimento cambios de temperatura.

bueno aqui la foto de las medidas de mis chapas. ( eran de un horno de microondas )


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> bueno amigo
> te digo que las medidas de las chapas pequeñas si la conozco
> de hecho tengo como 3 kilos y medio de chapas de esas medidas
> y los 1482w que tu dices. no se los podrias sacar con estas chapas. ya que son muy chicas
> 
> ahora, aqui te dejo las medidas de mis chapas. que use para hacerme el trafo de 803w
> use un nucleo de 28.35
> para obtener ese nucleo use chapas de  4.5 x 6.3 = 28.35
> potencia maxima. 803w
> calibre para el primario      =  15 que me entrega 6 amperios
> calibre para el secundario  =  15 que tambien es de 6 amperios
> 
> y pensaba usar los calibres que me dio la tabla.
> 
> pero termine usando para el primario  calibre  17 que entrega 4 amperios
> y para el secundario  no recuerdo bien si un calibre 14 o 13
> creo que use 14.  y todas las vueltas cupieron muy bien, hasta puse 2 devanados adicionales de 1 amper a 9v
> el trafo lo puse a funcionar mas omenos 1 hora, ( con un bombillo de 100w en la salida )
> y no se nota el calentamiento.
> abras notado que baje 2 calibre en el primario y aumente 2 en el secundario.
> pero ojo que el trafo solo entrega 803 wat  a maxima potencia no mas.
> yo le he puesto un calibre mas grande para ver que pasaba, ( no paso nada )
> alomejor a maxima potencia experimento cambios de temperatura.
> 
> bueno aqui la foto de las medidas de mis chapas. ( eran de un horno de microondas )
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76346


saludos  compañero recién regrese a la ciudad,andaba matando un poco da plagas y mosquitos en el monte ,leyendo tu comentario ahora te pregunto: cuando dices que conoces las chapas pequeñas ,es que solamente las conoces;o que también has echo algún transformador con ellas? pregunto por que me he puesto a hacer los calculos para ver que voltaje y corriente le puedo sacar y por el método que conozco que es el mismo que usas tu,y el resultado es ese hermano 3,5 por 11 equivale a un área de 38,5 por 38,5=1482,25 watts,esto es lo que dicen los numeros pero la vista dice que no se le pueden sacar mas de 5amp.(siendo muy generoso en el calculo a ojo por %),Y diría que muy generoso,sera que para este nucleo hay otro sistema de calculo diferente??


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bueno amigo cundo digo que las conozco, es por que he realizado transformadores con ellas.
el mas grande que he hecho con ellas es de 306w con salida de 37+37 y que ha salido bien.

ya que hice uno mas grande. pero no entraron los bobinados secundarios. 
saludos


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> bueno amigo cundo digo que las conozco, es por que he realizado transformadores con ellas.
> el mas grande que he hecho con ellas es de 306w con salida de 37+37 y que ha salido bien.
> 
> ya que hice uno mas grande. pero no entraron los bobinados secundarios.
> saludos


saludos compañero,justamente estaba pensando en uno de 250w  pero si tu hicistes uno de 300w me sirve ahora dime como hicistes los calculos? o dime como los hago para un nucleo de X=3,5cm Y=11cm con voltage de 36+36 igual;( voltio mas voltio menos la corriente es la misma), porque yo no he podido encontra la forma de hacerlo """con este nucleo""":cabezon: gracias hermano;saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos compañero,justamente estaba pensando en uno de 250w  pero si tu hicistes uno de 300w me sirve ahora dime como hicistes los calculos? o dime como los hago para un nucleo de X=3,5cm Y=11cm con voltage de 36+36 igual;( voltio mas voltio menos la corriente es la misma), porque yo no he podido encontra la forma de hacerlo """con este nucleo""":cabezon: gracias hermano;saludos



para hacer el trafo de 306w

use X= 3.5 x y= 5 = 17.5 X 17.5 = 306 watts

calibre primario en red de 120v =  # 19 que nos entrega 2.6 ampers
pero te recomiendo # 20 que entrega 2 amperios ( ya que solo ocuparas 250w y entra mejor el secundario ) 

calibre para el secundario. = # 17 que entrega 4 amperios de salida. ( te recomiendo enrrollar los secundarios al mismo tiempo. y asi solo dar la mitad de las vueltas. )
asi entra mejor el cobre. y la salida son iguales en las mitades.

vueltas en el primario  =  288 vueltas

vueltas en el secundario =  172.8 vueltas

adicionales para los preamplificadores 9v AC = 22 vueltas cal. # 24
( en caso de poner un ventilador o cooler te recomiendo hacer otro devanado de 9v AC )
esta para evitar hum o zumbidos del ventilador al preamplificador que despues seran amplificados. y eso no nos gustaria verdad ?  saludos


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> para hacer el trafo de 306w
> 
> use X= 3.5 x y= 5 = 17.5 X 17.5 = 306 watts
> 
> calibre primario en red de 120v =  # 19 que nos entrega 2.6 ampers
> pero te recomiendo # 20 que entrega 2 amperios ( ya que solo ocuparas 250w y entra mejor el secundario )
> 
> calibre para el secundario. = # 17 que entrega 4 amperios de salida. ( te recomiendo enrrollar los secundarios al mismo tiempo. y asi solo dar la mitad de las vueltas. )
> asi entra mejor el cobre. y la salida son iguales en las mitades.
> 
> vueltas en el primario  =  288 vueltas
> 
> vueltas en el secundario =  172.8 vueltas
> 
> adicionales para los preamplificadores 9v AC = 22 vueltas cal. # 24
> ( en caso de poner un ventilador o cooler te recomiendo hacer otro devanado de 9v AC )
> esta para evitar hum o zumbidos del ventilador al preamplificador que despues seran amplificados. y eso no nos gustaria verdad ?  saludos


gracias hermano y asi me sale mejor aun, me monto el estereo con el modular del compañero yiroshi porq me da para hacerme tres  transformadores y uso uno por modulo en un solo gabinete,(y me quedaria otro que ya vere que aplicacion le doy) creo que van a quedar muy bien distribuidos todas las partes del amplificador, ya que, no quedan muy grande los trafo.   gracias  amigo ahi te comento como van.
Te digo que termine dos transformadores para el de 600 y 800w, en cuanto consiga una camara los subo ya tengo armados tres drivers,y estoy armando dos mas para trabajarlos a 80+80vdc, una vez que los termine solo me restaria ,pasear por las cristalerias a buscarme unos perfiles de aluminio para los disipadores, y empezar a ensamblar todo. saludos

PD. recuerdas cuantos kilos compraste de alambre?estuve haciendome una idea segun uno de los trafo que hice con un nucleo mas grande 3,8 por 6 me gaste 450grs de 17 en el primario,haciendo 116 vueltas ,y para el secundario gaste 650grs de 12, imagino que para estos debe estar rondando los 400grs de 17 (secundario)y unos 250 grs de 20 para el primario,que me dices??


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

victor6298 dijo:


> PD. recuerdas cuantos kilos compraste de alambre?estuve haciendome una idea segun uno de los trafo que hice con un nucleo mas grande 3,8 por 6 me gaste 450grs de 17 en el primario,haciendo 116 vueltas ,y para el secundario gaste 650grs de 12, imagino que para estos debe estar rondando los 400grs de 17 (secundario)y unos 250 grs de 20 para el primario,que me dices??



para el trafo de 800w 
en el primario le meti unos 450grs
y el secundario 1 kilo eso es mas omenos. y enrrollando los secundarios al mismo tiempo


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> para el trafo de 800w
> en el primario le meti unos 450grs
> y el secundario 1 kilo eso es mas omenos. y enrrollando los secundarios al mismo tiempo


yo me referia al de 300w ...en el de 800w yo me gaste 600 grs  de calibre 12 en el secundario y la misma cantidad que tu gastaste en el primario


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

victor6298 dijo:


> yo me referia al de 300w ...en el de 800w yo me gaste 1kilo 230 grs  de calibre 12 en el secundario y la misma cantidad que tu gastaste en el primario



Jejejeje
no recuerdo la cantidad.
ya que el alambre era reciclado y no se me ocurrio pesarlos.
pero creo que con 1/2 kilo te alcanza para el secundario. yo siempre los calculo con mi ojimetro jejeje.
aveces me falla pero no por mucho.
saludos


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Jejejeje
> no recuerdo la cantidad.
> ya que el alambre era reciclado y no se me ocurrio pesarlos.
> pero creo que con 1/2 kilo te alcanza para el secundario. yo siempre los calculo con mi ojimetro jejeje.
> aveces me falla pero no por mucho.
> saludos


yo hago lo mismo para comprarlo no me he atrevido a hacerlos con alambre reciclado todos los que he desarmado el barniz aislante esta tostado cuando voy desenrrollando se va cayendo como escarcha,y para reutilizarlo ,creo que deberia ponerle barniz nuevamente,asi que conclui que mejor lo compro y tambien lo hago a ojo por ciento, tanto que cuando estaba haciendo el de 800w me quede por la mitad y un tanto en el secundario,tuve que salir a comprar la otra mitadbueno compañero te comento en cuanto los termine y gracias espero conseguir una camara para subir los que ya he hecho saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente 
Tengo un núcleo de 3,9 x 6,8 (medidas x E y), sacando cuentas me da que:
Necesito 33vac pero como la fuente es simétrica son 66v, así que 66v x 10A=660w
Entonces saco la superficie del núcleo y me da 3,9cm X 6,8cm=26,52cm2
Esto lo multiplico por lo mismo y me da 703,31w así que supuestamente me sobraría potencia?

Que me dicen? está bien o le he errado en algún cálculo?
Gracias 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tatajara dijo:


> Hola gente
> Tengo un núcleo de 3,9 x 6,8 (medidas x E y), sacando cuentas me da que:
> Necesito 33vac pero como la fuente es simétrica son 66v, así que 66v x 10A=660w
> Entonces saco la superficie del núcleo y me da 3,9cm X 6,8cm=26,52cm2
> Esto lo multiplico por lo mismo y me da 703,31w así que supuestamente me sobraría potencia?
> 
> Que me dicen? está bien o le he errado en algún cálculo?
> Gracias
> Saludos tatajara



bien venido amigo.
exacto tus calculos estan correctos.
te esta sobrando un poco de potencia.
pero en este caso. tu tienes que hacer los calculos para el transformador de 703w
y ponerle en el secundario el calibre que se acerca a 10 amperios
respetando el calibre mas cercanoa al primario que en este caso el calibre # 16
minimo usar calibre 17.


----------



## victor6298

tatajara dijo:


> Hola gente
> Tengo un núcleo de 3,9 x 6,8 (medidas x E y), sacando cuentas me da que:
> Necesito 33vac pero como la fuente es simétrica son 66v, así que 66v x 10A=660w
> Entonces saco la superficie del núcleo y me da 3,9cm X 6,8cm=26,52cm2
> Esto lo multiplico por lo mismo y me da 703,31w así que supuestamente me sobraría potencia?
> 
> Que me dicen? está bien o le he errado en algún cálculo?
> Gracias
> Saludos tatajara


para que te quepa el alambre en ese tamaño te recomiendo que lo calcules a 8amp. yo calcule uno parecido a 10amp. y luego me encontre que el alambre no cabía así que en vez de alambre 13=10.5amp  tuve que usar 14=8.3amp ojo el mio es de 3,8 x 6; mide bien la chapa central de pronto es 3,8, si es asi haz los calculos como vienes haciéndolo; que esta muy bien y usa en el primario 120vol. awg17creo que le meti 117 vueltas porque aqui donde vivo es dificil o muy raro conseguir 120v y el secundario awg14 y enrrolla el secundario doble y te aseguro que te quedara espacio para otro bobinado pequeño,;si  lo vas a hacer recuerda aumentarle al segundo bobinado de 10 a 15% mas de lo que te de el calculo esto es por que el diametro del nucleo aumenta con el secundario y el primario asi lo hice yo y funciono perfecto;cualquier cosa pregunta,saludos
pd. bienvenido amigo aqui aprenderas mucho yo entre en cero y sobre una camilla ya me dieron salida del hospital


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente 
Sigo con el cálculo del trafo que les comente el otro día 
Calcule el alambre que tendría que usar y me dio esto:
Para el primario
710w/220v=3,22 A así que uso AWG 18 3,2 A
Para el secundario 
710w/66v (33+33)= 10,75 A así que uso AWG 13 10,50 A
Bueno ahora sacar las vueltas de alambre 
Tengo que 
42/26,52=1,58 vueltas x volt
Para el primario
1,58vxv/220v= 347,6 vueltas
Para el secundario
1,58vxv/ 66v 104,28 vueltas
Estos son los cálculos finales que me dicen están bien?
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tatajara dijo:


> Hola gente
> Sigo con el cálculo del trafo que les comente el otro día
> Calcule el alambre que tendría que usar y me dio esto:
> Para el primario
> 710w/220v=3,22 A así que uso AWG 18 3,2 A
> Para el secundario
> 710w/66v (33+33)= 10,75 A así que uso AWG 13 10,50 A



hasta aqui todo bien. suponiendo que el trafo entrega 710w como indicas





tatajara dijo:


> Bueno ahora sacar las vueltas de alambre
> Tengo que
> 42/26,52=1,58 vueltas x volt
> Para el primario
> 1,58vxv/220v= 347,6 vueltas
> Para el secundario
> 1,58vxv/ 66v 104,28 vueltas
> Estos son los cálculos finales que me dicen están bien?
> Desde ya muchas gracias
> Saludos



bueno el area de tu nocleo es de 26.65 ( y no 26.52 ya que 26.52 x 26.52 = 703w )
pero los calculos son buenos.
ya que la diferencia de vueltas es minima. hablammos de 3 vueltas en el primario
y 1 vuelta en el secundario ( nada critico. )
tus cuentas son correctas 
ahora a hacer el trafo.

PD: alomejor no entran los 2 bobinados en el nucleo mencionado anterior mente. ( podrias usar un calibre mas delgado en el primario # 19 )
o un calibre mas delgado en el secundario # 14
saludos.
de todos modos si tienes tiempo haz el intento


----------



## victor6298

tatajara dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por hacerme dar cuenta eran 703 w y no 710
> Voy a ver qué hago
> Saludos


de acuerdo con el compañero kurosaky cierto es bueno que bajes un calibre en el primario y el calibre en el secundario esta bien: segun uno que yo hice 115v a 31+31 de 8.5 amp use en el primario 115 vueltas de 17 y en el secundario use calibre 14 y mi nucleo es de 3,8 por 6 el tuyo, segun tus medidas son 3,9 x 6,8 dale con cancha que que si caben los bobinados y vas a tener un transformador con mas o menos 550w utiles baja un calibre en el primario y uno en el secundario como te sugirio el compañero kurosaki ahora si te aventuras con el calibre 13 no pierdes nada APRENDES suerte amigo


----------



## tatajara

Si jaja ahora que me doy cuenta y caigo para lo que lo voy a utilizar con 8 u 8,5 A me basta y hasta me sobra así que voy a usar las que mencionan ustedes por que con esas están bien 
PD: ya tengo bastante experiencia en armar trafos así que ya me ha pasado que no me entra el bobinado o entra muy justo y tengo que acomodar mas los alambres para que pasen las chapas jaja
Saludos tatajara


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> bueno amigo cundo digo que las conozco, es por que he realizado transformadores con ellas.
> el mas grande que he hecho con ellas es de 306w con salida de 37+37 y que ha salido bien.
> 
> ya que hice uno mas grande. pero no entraron los bobinados secundarios.
> saludos


JEJEJEJE  !!!!!!ALELUYA!!!!!! les comento ...pero primero quiero darle muchisimas gracias a los compañeros cevv y kurosaki(el orden de los factores no altera el producto) no se vayan a pelear muchachos) hoy hasta que por fin he aprendido, a estas alturas he armado ya 4 transformadores y con ninguno habia quedado satisfecho con los resultados incluso hubo uno que calcule para 50v y 10amp. y el muy##%5$$$ sinverguenza me quedo 31+31 10amp.ya habia tirado la toalla los nucleos y todo: pero pensar nada mas en la cantidad desonesta de plata que hiba a tirar,pa que me hicieran los trafos me dio mucha lastima y me obligo a seguir.y tuve que hacer algo que la ultima vez que lo hice,recuerdo el arcoiris salia en blanco y negro eso es estudiar:estudiando: bueno amigos hoy el resultado es que he terminado mi cuarto y perfecto trafo, pequeño en tamaño y grande en enseñanza;el muchacho me quedo exactamente como lo habia calculado37+37 como el de kurosaky  4 amp. (ojo yo hiba a hacer uno mas pequeño pero despues pense:""" mismo alambre 9 vueltas"""" mas vamos a sacarle todo """") dos devanados adicionales de 8.5 vol 1amp y otro; mismo voltage 800 miliamper; este ultimo para el pre que su consumo ronda los casi 400ma y  para un filtro pasa bajo que anda por menos de  los 300ma.los voltajes quedaron perfectamente simetricos.y lo que mas me eleva   es que cuando lo conecte para probarlo, con la lampara serie; esta ni se entero que estaba conectada con un trafo que estaba siendo probado., el primero de 1amp. para dos ventiladores entre los dos se maman casi los 900ma ,peero voy a seguir buscando a ver si consigo unos mas baratos en corriente ;
A 2.4 Vueltas por voltios use  21 vueltas awg 23 para el bobinado del ventilador y para el de el pre use 11vueltas awg,el primario 289 vueltas awg 20;secundario 174 vueltas con alambre doble awg17. ahora voy a buscar una cámara para subir los 4 que he echo bueno saludos amigos 
.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

que bueno que el trafo te quedo muy bien. y hasta con devanados adicionales.
no importa en el orden en que agradeces.
ya que aqui estamos para ayudarte. buen dia que disfrutes tu nuevo transformador.
espero y le des un buen uso.


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones victor y suerte con tus proyectos 
Un saludo tatajara


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> que bueno que el trafo te quedo muy bien. y hasta con devanados adicionales.
> no importa en el orden en que agradeces.
> ya que aqui estamos para ayudarte. buen dia que disfrutes tu nuevo transformador.
> espero y le des un buen uso.


 

claro el ya tiene uso en un ampli 250 w para bajo con un filtro activo pasa bajo en la entrada  y un pre con ecualizador bueno amigos una vez mas gracias por el apoyo y sus valiosisimos comentarios ahora como les dije voy a estar subiendo las fotos de los trafos y luego mas avances del ampli
por cierto pido recomendacion para el ampli tengo ya armados los driver de 200w de video rockola,y tambien el de yiropregunto cual me recomiendan para esta labor porque he estado viendo y anilizando la de video rockola basicamente como la que posteo el compañero yiroshi.





Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> que bueno que el trafo te quedo muy bien. y hasta con devanados adicionales.
> no importa en el orden en que agradeces.
> ya que aqui estamos para ayudarte. buen dia que disfrutes tu nuevo transformador.
> espero y le des un buen uso.


 

claro el ya tiene uso en un ampli 250 w para bajo con un filtro activo pasa bajo en la entrada  y un pre con ecualizador bueno amigos una vez mas gracias por el apoyo y sus valiosisimos comentarios ahora como les dije voy a estar subiendo las fotos de los trafos y luego mas avances del ampli
por cierto pido recomendacion para el ampli tengo ya armados los driver de 200w de video rockola,y tambien el de yiro;;pregunto cual me recomiendan para esta labor?? porque he estado viendo y anilizando la de video rockola y es basicamente como la que posteo el compañero yiroshi.estaba pensando tambien en la espectrum cuasicomplementaria  que subio tambien el compañero yiroshi; claro que para esta tendria que hacer el pcb que no lo tengo echo ::::bueno saludos compañeros espero sus acertados comentarios o consideraciones al respecto


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bueno compañero para el trafo que tienes de 36+36 AC y 4 AMP
cualquiera de los 2 son buenos.
yo usaria el de 250w, es cuestion de gustos


----------



## victor6298

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> bueno compañero para el trafo que tienes de 36+36 AC y 4 AMP
> cualquiera de los 2 son buenos.
> yo usaria el de 250w, es cuestion de gustos


si justamente estaba leyendo unos comentarios sobre este ampli y dice que tiene una exelente respuesta en las frecuencias bajas,me voy a poner manos a la obra con el impreso;;los otros tres que ya estan armados tendran que esperar su turno ,, gracias compañero


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente 
Recién averigüe los pecios de las alambres, awg 18 y awg 14, (me dijeron que awg19 no viene) y el kilo cuesta entre 120 y 160 pesos argentinos  
Me alcanzara con un kilo de cada uno?
Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tatajara dijo:


> Hola gente
> Recién averigüe los pecios de las alambres, awg 18 y awg 14, (me dijeron que awg19 no viene) y el kilo cuesta entre 120 y 160 pesos argentinos
> Me alcanzara con un kilo de cada uno?
> Saludos



Ami qui en el df. el kilo de alambre magneto me cuesta 180 pesos mexicanos
yo para mi trafo de 800 w utilize 1 kilo para cada bobinado.
si tu trafo es de menos potencia puede que te sobre. lo que seria bueno ya que puedes usarlos despues.
es raro que no manejen el calibre 19. ya que aui se consiguen los calibres nesesarios.
incluyendo el cal 19
saludos
perdon por la tardanza. es que andaba con unos encarguillos


----------



## tatajara

Si me sono medio raro que no lo tengan
No hay drama por ahora estoy averiguando en otros lados jeje
Saludos


----------



## Copi

Hola. Muy bueno el aporte Che!

Ya estoy enrollando mi primario . 

Mientras lo hago me surgió la siguiente pregunta:

¿Qué representan menos vueltas en el primario?

Es decir, en el secundario, menos vueltas significan menos tensión a la salida. Pero, ¿en el primario?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Copi dijo:


> Hola. Muy bueno el aporte Che!
> 
> Ya estoy enrollando mi primario .
> 
> Mientras lo hago me surgió la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> ¿Qué representan menos vueltas en el primario?
> 
> Es decir, en el secundario, menos vueltas significan menos tensión a la salida. Pero, ¿en el primario?
> 
> Muchas gracias




el poner menos vueltas no es bueno
ya que el transformador se puede calentar mucho a tal grado que con el tiempo
se queme el debanado primario
el quitar vueltas tambien aumenta la tencion de salida en el secundario
pero como te digo anteriormente
el transformador se calienta y terminara por destruirse


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc

Hola amigos desde México.
Estoy por hacer un amplificador de 100w con preamplificador y tengo unas preguntas.
1.- Para hacer el transformador alguien sabe donde venden nucleos, laminas, alambre magneto etc. en el DF??
2.- Como en cuanto cuestan? Es por pieza, kilo etc?


----------



## luisba

Hola
yo quiero montar un trasformador que entregue 10.734volt y 20A para que al rectificar se queden en 13.2 volt. He hecho todos los cálculos y me sale:
10.734v*20A=214.68Watt
El area del trafo será √214.68 =14.65cm²
Asi el lado será √14.65=3.827≈4cm y el perímetro 4*4=16cm
La intensidad en el primario es de 214.68watt/220V= 0.98A y por la ley de ohm la resistencia será 220v/0.98A=224.49Ω
Por otra parte segun la constante 42 aqui encontrada, encuentro el numero de vueltas por voltio= 42/14.65=2.867vueltas/voltio y asi en el primario habrá 2.867*220V=630.7vueltas
La longitud que habrá que usar es el numero de vueltas por el perimetro= 630.7*0.16m=100.9m. 
Para el primario el calibre será de 23, que tiene una sección de 0.258mm² y aguanta 1A

Segun la ecuacion para determinar la resistencia de un conductor R=c*L/S

Si sustituimos (c=cte=1.7*10^-8 Ω*m) R=c*100.9m/(2.58*10^-7m²)=6.65Ω
¿Alguien me puede decir por que las resistencias calculadas del primario no coinciden?
224.49ohm y 6.65ohm


----------



## Fogonazo

No coinciden porque estas mezclando impedancia con resistencia.

El transformador trabaja con una tensión alterna, por lo que se debe trabajar con la ley de Ohm extendida a CA
Sin haber revisado los cálculos, tu primario tranquilamente puede tener *224.49Ω* de impedancia y *6,65Ω* de resistencia.

Este último valor (Intuitivamente) me parece demasiado alto.


----------



## luisba

Cierto, que fallo!
Otra pregunta, cuando rectifique tengo que poner un puente que aguante  el triple de la intensidad nominal para cargar los condensadores como decias en las fuentes de audio, es decir, un rectificador de 60A? es que eso es una burrada! (es para usarlo como fuente para usos diversos, no explicito para audio)
Otra pregunta es si lo podria usar también como cagador rápido esporádico de baterías grandes, de mas de 100Ah 
un saludo


----------



## leaplayer22

amigo tengo que hacer un trafo de 29 + 29 v, tengo que enrollar 578 vueltas para el primario de 220 calibre 23 awg, 152 vueltas alambre calibre para el secundario de 29 + 29 calibre 16 y 31 vueltas para el adicional de 12v calibre 25 cuantos gramos necesito de cada alambre ???????


----------



## chacarock

mira, para el secundario y primario, yo lo calculo con la potencia del trafo quiza solo sea casualidad, 
yo hice un trafo de 200watts y usa 250 gs de alambre para cada debanado, indistintamente del calibre que sea cada uno, en el mas fino tendras mas metro que para el secundario que es mas grueso y tendras menos metros de alambre,

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola leaplayer22

Hay tablas para calcular cuanto peso, de determinado calibre, se requiere.

Tienes que sacar el diámetro promedio de cada bobina para luego sacar la longitud del alambre y mirar alguna de las tablas que te adjunto para calcular cuantos Kg se requerirían.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ravijorge

Hola, me estoy enseñando a realizar trafos de potencia y de audio, lo cuál es mejor hacerlo que comprarlo, además tienes la satisfacción de tus creaciones.

Por otra parte quiero recomendarles que a veces no le damos la importancia al ancho de ventana. Qué significa?  que muchas veces enrollamos a lo loco ya sea manual o con embobinadora y al meter las láminas nos damos cuenta que no caben. Lógicamente el diseño nos dice que todo va a la perfección pero si como dicen que aveces aumentemos 1 o 2 AWG más arriba por seguridad entonces es ahí donde el devanado y el total de vueltas nos está llenando el carrete y al meter las vueltas ya hasta el final nos damos cuenta que NO CABEN.

Y me pasó a mí por lo cual doy como TIP que estudien un poco el tema COMPROBACIÓN DEL CÁLCULO de la página 5 del pdf que adjunto. 

En resúmen tienen que restar mm del carrete al ancho de ventana y por tablas sacar relaciones de ancho por línea de devanado para después multiplicar y dividir por el número de espiras totales y la cantidad de capas, sólamente es cuestión de usar un poco la lógica. 

Me gustaría saber si algunos usuarios siguen las siguientes recomendaciones o nos platiquen sus experiencias que es lo más importante en retroalimentación para tener mejor conocimiento.

1.- Sumerges el trafo en líquido dieléctrico ? Qué resultados obtienes haciendo esto ? En el caso de audio se escucha mejor ? .

2.- En trafo de potencia y de audio lo manejas por capas ? o sólamente el de audio ? 

3.- Usas bobinadora? o lo haces a mano ?

4.- Las láminas se llenan de líquido dieléctrico ? Es decir con una brocha le pasan el líquido? Se dejan secar ?.


Gracias atte. Jorge Luis. desde México.

Saludos.


----------



## maton00

Los transformadores de alta tension (los de los postes) estan sumergidos en aceite dielectrico, el cual sirve como refrigerante y como aislante, por experiencia  entiendo lo que implicas con liquido, en este caso se usa varniz o esmalte dielectrico, del cual existe de secado al aire libre y de cocción por horno, su uso es de caracter aislante, además da mayor rigidéz al bobinado al secarse y evita que las espiras se muevan de donde estén, recuerda que la corriente alterna es pulsante por lo que crea cierta vibración en el conjunto de bobinados y laminaciones, además proveé al transformador de una mayor aislación entre espiras o bobinados, evitando cortos y fallos que no deseamos.
por lo del sonido.....sabemos que existe gente que dice y hace cosas extravagantes, por falta de amigos, de cordura o por sobra de tiempo y dinero, en el caso de los audiofilos:
Si nosotros pusiesemos cera de abeja o aceite coco o cualquier aceite al bobinado que no sea el adecuado, éste podría debilitar demasiado su estructura, poniendo en riesgo la aislacion entre bobinados, pudiendo quemar mas cosas o incluso poniendo en riesgo nustras vidas.

El uso de capas (alternando partes del primario y secundario en forma de "galletas").
Se usa para mejorar el acople entre bobinas, disminuir fugas, y capacitancias parasitas entre bobinados,
su uso en el audio es para mejorar la respuesta (en la banda de audio), para mejorar la linealidad de la impedancia del bobinado a distintas frecuencias (en la banda de audio), en el caso de los transformadores de linea, sabemos que solo operan a una frecuencias (60Hz o 50Hz) por lo que en la practica su desempeño no será puesto a pruebas muy exigentes.
Por otro lado existen otro tipo de capas y estes están dadas para poder acomodar las espiras de la manera mas eficiente posible, de esta forma ocupan menos espacio y los bobinados tienen mayor "chance de entrar" y de no estar en situaciones en donde pueda haber algun corto u espira en un lugar no deseado.
La bobinacion tiene un gran apego con la paciencia y la perfeccion, por lo que:
Si a mano ó con bobinadora, te lo dejo a tu consideración, en lo personal prefiero hacerlos a mano debido a que en lo particular comprar una bobinadora me resulta muy caro, y hacer una, ni hablar de su precisión, claro que e experimentado, pero no es lo mismo al hacer capas y evitar traslapes que a mano
por supuesto habra quien tenga acceso a cosas, o sea de esos suertudos  
y pueda confeccionar una "bobinadora pro" con mucha paciencia e ingenio.
Por lo de las laminas....
Se pintan de barniz o esmalte dielectrico debido a que así se evitan perdidas de focault o corrientes de eddie, que generan calor en el nucleo, empobreciendo sus cualidades magneticas y debilitandolo
(el cobre al calentarse aumenta su resistencia y por ende disminuye su capacidad de conducir corriente, contribuyendo aun más al calentamiento), pudiendose saturar el nucleo antes de tiempo y transformarse en una nube de humo por sobrecalentamiento.


----------



## KABALLO90

Muy interesante este tema chavos ..... quisiera haber si me podrían resolver una duda.... es cierto que los transformadores de mala calidad son los culpables de caídas de tensión en fuentes de alimentación lineales grandes aparte por perdidas por calor ??? espero su respuesta para empezar a realizar mis transformadores


----------



## ravijorge

El transformador entrega tanto voltaje como amperaje. Debe existir una correspondencia entre los valores entregados por el transformador y los requeridos por el circuito. En otras palabras el amperaje del transformador debe estar por encima no menos del 10%; para que las pérdidas no superen 1 voltio. Si usamos un transformador con un amperaje por debajo del requerido, afectará el voltaje de salida, teniendo pérdidas de hasta 5 o mas voltios, que harán que el circuito no funcione o no funcione bien. 
fuente: internet.

Saludos.


----------



## KABALLO90

ravijorge dijo:


> El transformador entrega tanto voltaje como amperaje. Debe existir una correspondencia entre los valores entregados por el transformador y los requeridos por el circuito. En otras palabras el amperaje del transformador debe estar por encima no menos del 10%; para que las pérdidas no superen 1 voltio. Si usamos un transformador con un amperaje por debajo del requerido, afectará el voltaje de salida, teniendo pérdidas de hasta 5 o mas voltios, que harán que el circuito no funcione o no funcione bien.
> fuente: internet.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias compañero por tu respuesta


----------



## victor6298

ravijorge dijo:


> El transformador entrega tanto voltaje como amperaje. Debe existir una correspondencia entre los valores entregados por el transformador y los requeridos por el circuito. En otras palabras el amperaje del transformador debe estar por encima no menos del 10%; para que las pérdidas no superen 1 voltio. Si usamos un transformador con un amperaje por debajo del requerido, afectará el voltaje de salida, teniendo pérdidas de hasta 5 o mas voltios, que harán que el circuito no funcione o no funcione bien.
> fuente: internet.
> 
> Saludos.


es por eso que al calcular el trafo debe hacerse en función de los requerimientos del equipo un 30% mas , es decir si el equipo a alimentar necesita un trafo de 400 watts deberás hacer los cálculos para un trafo de 520 watts mínimo para compensar las  perdidas y asi poder aprovechar la máximo posible el trafo


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Buenas tarde:
Deseo realizar un transformador para mi amplificador de 1000 watts y el calculo es el siguiente:
entrada 220 vac.
secundario 1: de 100 vac con tap central (50 voltios AC).
secundario 2: de 100 vac con tap central (50 voltios AC)
  numero de vueltas primario : 242 vueltas - calibre 15
  numero de vueltas secundario1 : 110 vueltas -calibre 12
  numero de vueltas secundario2 :110 vueltas -calibre 12
lo que no se es como realizar el enrrollado del secundario con doble devanado. ya que no quiero realizar dos transformadores.
saludos cordiales...... se puede realizar.
por la experiencia que tienen, se puede realizar un transformador con la salida de 100 y tap pero de 24 amperios. con una tartaleta de 3.8x12cm


----------



## victor6298

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Buenas tarde:
> Deseo realizar un transformador para mi amplificador de 1000 watts y el calculo es el siguiente:
> entrada 220 vac.
> secundario 1: de 100 vac con tap central (50 voltios AC).
> secundario 2: de 100 vac con tap central (50 voltios AC)
> numero de vueltas primario : 242 vueltas - calibre 15
> numero de vueltas secundario1 : 110 vueltas -calibre 12
> numero de vueltas secundario2 :110 vueltas -calibre 12
> lo que no se es como realizar el enrrollado del secundario con doble devanado. ya que no quiero realizar dos transformadores.
> saludos cordiales...... se puede realizar.
> por la experiencia que tienen, se puede realizar un transformador con la salida de 100 y tap pero de 24 amperios. con una tartaleta de 3.8x12cm


con 3,8 x12 ni soñando, lo maximo que puedes obtener son 12amp , para 24 amp jejeje imaginate el pequeño nucleo yo tengo uno de 5x10 y no me he animado a construirlo, tu necesitarías para 24 amp por lo menos uno de 5 x 12  o  de 4,5 x15,7  y te digo es una cosa muy grande aparte de que 24 amp en un solo trafo no es cualquier cosa asi que te recomiendo que te hagas dos de 3,8 x 12 en la pagina de video rockola aparece la construccion de uno con esas medidas busca en la seccion de amplificadores de 400watts  si lo haces tal cual estan los datos te va a quedar pepito, de echo te digo que este ya es un trafo grandecito


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

hola, me pueden explicar como realizar el embobinado de un transformador de doble secundario con los datos anteriores.  entrada 220 ac y dos salida de 50-050 de 12 amperios cada uno.
ayudar para mi amplificador de 1000watts

entrada 220 vac y salidsa(2)   de 50-0-50  12 amperios


----------



## Yetrox

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> hola, me pueden explicar como realizar el embobinado de un transformador de doble secundario con los datos anteriores.  entrada 220 ac y dos salida de 50-050 de 12 amperios cada uno.
> ayudar para mi amplificador de 1000watts
> 
> entrada 220 vac y salidsa(2)   de 50-0-50  12 amperios





carlos chiroque Zumaeta, los 2 secundarios se deben aislar muy bien, primero realizas uno como normalmente se construye un Trafo con un solo secundario, lo aíslas muy bien y realizas el siguiente, es mejor dejar separado cada Tap central de los secundarios, para conectarlo a su respectiva fuente,  el problema radica que con ese núcleo y el calibre del alambre para 12Amp te va a quedar enorme y no te encajarían las chapas, por ello solo puedes realizar un solo Trafo de un solo secundario con lo que tienes a la mano, si es una potencia estéreo de 1000W serian 500W por canal, no se si quieres construir 2 mono de 1000W?? Porque lo ideal seria construir 2 Trafo para cada canal, pero si no puedes deberías reconsiderar en construir una potencia mas menor con el Trafo que tienes, también podrías optar por aumentar las vueltas de un solo secundario y el calibre, para elevar el voltaje a unos 65V 0 65V y con 18Amp 9Amp para cada Rama o canal, me imagino que tienes buena experiencia en potencias de ese nivel, porque 24Amp son bastantes y peligrosos hasta para un experto, que potencia es la que estas construyendo es decir sube el diagrama o material de esta misma, para así mismo poderte aconsejar de la mejor manera, y guiarte en la construcción de tu potencia.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola amigo Yetrox,  el diagrama esta en esta dirección, lo que pasa es que es con transformador toroidal y en mi país es difícil conseguir el núcleo
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_stereo_1000w_1.php


----------



## Yetrox

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Hola amigo Yetrox,  el diagrama esta en esta dirección, lo que pasa es que es con transformador toroidal y en mi país es difícil conseguir el núcleo
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_stereo_1000w_1.php





carlos chiroque Zumaeta, me imagino que la vas a construir el Stereo 500W + 500W, con un Trafo de 18Amp a 55V 0 55V AC te va muy bien para los 2 canales, cada transistor casi consume 1Amp si son para 2 canales los 18Amp dan buena respuesta para los 20 Transistores Finales, el núcleo de 3.8cm x 12cm te da para la potencia de 1000W Stereo, así que no te preocupes en armar un Trafo de doble secundario, ármalo sencillo del voltaje que indica la Web, cada canal del amplificador tiene 10 Transistores de potencia por lo tanto da un margen entre 465W  y casi 500W por canal, también ten en cuenta que para disminuir la impedancia debes aumentar el numero de transistores dependiendo de la fuente para lograr una potencia eficaz para 2Ω en este caso los 500W son a 4Ω, si tomas el factor de calculo los 55V 0 55V AC la fuente debidamente rectificada y filtrada seria de casi +/-78V DC, recuerda que cuando alimentas amplificadores Stereo el voltaje será el mismo para los 2 canales y la corriente se divide entre estos mismos, por lo tanto te recomiendo que armes tu Trafo con un secundario de 55V 0 55V AC y otro secundario pequeño de 15V 0  AC de 1Amp, para que alimentes el protector de parlantes, el Fan control, el Vu-Meter y otros circuitos que necesites


----------



## jonyy

buenas noches este es un transformador de nucleo 5 por 16  cm con alambre de cobre de calibre 10  secundario y 11 primario,para 67 o 67  alterna para el ampli del señor shiroyi al cual me qda armar otro transformador igual para q trabaje bien si esfuerzo y tranformador independiente..


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

amigo Yetrox, me recomiendas armar el trafo de 55-0-55 ac, de un secundario   de 18 amperios en el carrete de 3.8 x12 cm y con otro bobinado para 15-0 vac. voy a recalcular y  construir el trafo.
gracias por tu apoyo


----------



## Yetrox

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> amigo Yetrox, me recomiendas armar el trafo de 55-0-55 ac, de un secundario   de 18 amperios en el carrete de 3.8 x12 cm y con otro bobinado para 15-0 vac. voy a recalcular y  construir el trafo.
> gracias por tu apoyo






carlos chiroque Zumaeta ¿vas a construir la versión Stereo? El calibre mas cercano para 18Amp es el AWG 11=16.5 Amp, es muy tedioso bobinar esos calibres y están algo costosos, en mi caso armaría la versión Monofónica con AWG 13 para 10Amp y con los 55V 0 55V AC estaría perfecto, y si el segundo secundario de 15V 0 AC sin Tap central ya que si vas a realizar esta potencia no necesitas Balanced Input, pero si le vas a adicionar un Preamplificador si te recomendaría un secundario de 15V 0 15V Ac de 0.6Amp a 1Amp, para el Fan, el protector a parlante, el  Vu-Meter o el Clipping circuit Led, puedes tomar los 15V y GND para realizar una pequeña fuente con regulador LM7812 para obtener los 12V DC.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

hola. yetrox, lo que me dices es que arme dos transformadores en la version monofonica 55-0-55 de 10 amperios cada uno.....o armar el trafo de 02 secundarios de 55-0-55, ahi esta mi duda, los calculos ya los tengo, por que voy a construir la version stereo de 500+500 watts. espero su respuesta


----------



## Yetrox

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> hola. yetrox, lo que me dices es que arme dos transformadores en la version monofonica 55-0-55 de 10 amperios cada uno.....o armar el trafo de 02 secundarios de 55-0-55, ahi esta mi duda, los calculos ya los tengo, por que voy a construir la version stereo de 500+500 watts. espero su respuesta





carlos chiroque Zumaeta, cuando se arman este tipo de potencial lo ideal es armar un Trafo por cada canal, en este caso cada uno de 55V 0 55V AC a 10Amp, pero como esto eleva costos, se puede elaborar un solo Trafo con buen amperaje, para que pueda cubrir la corriente que se necesita en la versión Stereo que son los 16Amp, serian 76 vueltas para 55V y otras 76 vueltas para los otros 55V, también se puede solo 76 vueltas con el alambre doble para derivar el Tap central, eso cubre de 880W a 925W para versión estéreo, el dilema es saber si las 152 vueltas queden bien en la formaleta para poder introducir bien las chapas, porque de lo contrario necesitarías un núcleo mayor


----------



## Sairus

Bueno muchachos, les resumo compré una máquina de soldar y va para atrás, me puse a ver si la podía mejorar rectificando, pero la tensión es baja bah entonces leí y leí y dije bueno me la hago yo.

Entonces dije bueno la vamos a hacer como para trabajitos algo pesados soldar 5 mm o hasta 7mm entonces un soldador me dijo que para calcular la corriente necesaria haga este cálculo

Espesor²*10  entonces 5mm²*10 = 250 Amper

Potencia del Trafo 70 v x 360 Amper = 25200 Watts acá me quedé duro,  me vine al foro a verficar este cálculo loco, no encontré chapas en la tabla para semejante potencia y me desanimé.

Si alguno quiere ayudarme agradeceré

No soy electrónico, pero siempre me gustó y gracias a este foro me bajé los libros de Malvino y los leo de a poquito porque tengo que reflotar para algunos temas análisis I


----------



## AleSergi

Hola, pegale una leida a:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/916477/ _tené en cuenta que las máquinas de soldar se calculan bastante esotéricamente, no son transformadores lineales, ahí la diferencia....


----------



## jose31

hola como estan,alguien sabe de donde sale la constante 42 en calculo de transformadores


----------



## opamp

Verdad viene desde el primer post de Kurosaki.
A mi me sale 45 para trafos de 50 hz y 37.5 para los de 60 Hz.

#e/V = 10^8/ (4.44 X 10000 X 50 X Sfe) =45 X 1/Sfe


----------



## mrmay

hola buenas tardes
disculpen la ignorancia que significa las sigla al final "Sfe"

Gracias


----------



## jose31

opamp dijo:


> Verdad viene desde el primer post de Kurosaki.
> A mi me sale 45 para trafos de 50 hz y 37.5 para los de 60 Hz.
> 
> #e/V = 10^8/ (4.44 X 10000 X 50 X Sfe) =45 X 1/Sfe



no me queda claro,de donde se deriva esa constante


----------



## opamp

Hola mrmay, Sfe: Sección de fierro, ancho X alto.

Jose31, como se llega a esa ecuación lo encuentras en Google: teoría de transformadores, campos electromagnéticos, máquinas elèctricas, etc.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola, jose31, la constante 42 te sale de la ecuacion que escribio opamp, esta ecuacion lo encuentras en cualquier libro de transformadores, ahora la constante 42 es para 60Hz considerando una B= 9000 gauss, para 50Hz la constante seria 50 con una B=9000 gauss.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos, compañeros sucede y acontece que estoy en el armado de un amplificador para bajos, este lleva como tarjeta la zener calibrada por el compañero yetrox para bajos con 16 tr, tengo un nucleo de hierro estandar, las medidas son de 4.4cm de ancho en el centro de la chapa y 10cm de largo por todas las chapas unidas, he aqui mi inquietud sera que estos calculos estan bien para dicho nucleo:

pt: 1936w
deseando usar de toda esa potencia solo 1500w
hallo la corriente del primario de la siguiente forma:
A=w/v
A=1500w/120v=12.5 amperios, entonces usaria alambre calibre 12 que soporta 13.5A.

ahora suponiendo que cada transistor 5200 y complemento consuma cada uno 1.4, y como son 16 transistores serian 22.4A  y la tarjeta consuma 2 amperios, la suma de estos me daria 24.4 amperios aproximadamente y usaria alambre calibre 9 que soporta 26.5A para el devanado secundario.

ahora usando la constante 42 para hallar el numero de espiras teniendo el area del nucleo que serian 44 Cm².
numero de espiras= 42/44 Cm²= 0.95 vueltas por voltios.
entonces las vueltas del devanado primario seria:120v x 0.95 vueltas por voltios=114vueltas
y para el secundario=64vac x 0.95 vueltas por voltios=60.8 vueltas en el secundario.
si estoy mal en los calculos me pueden hacer el favor de hecharme una manito, a otra cosita si estos calculos estan bien sera que el bobinado entraria bien entre las chapas. el ancho de las chapas es de 4.4cm y la ventana de los lados son de 3.2cm.


----------



## jose31

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros cordial saludos a todos, compañeros sucede y acontece que estoy en el armado de un amplificador para bajos, este lleva como tarjeta la zener calibrada por el compañero yetrox para bajos con 16 tr, tengo un nucleo de hierro estandar, las medidas son de 4.4cm de ancho en el centro de la chapa y 10cm de largo por todas las chapas unidas, he aqui mi inquietud sera que estos calculos estan bien para dicho nucleo:
> 
> pt: 1936w
> deseando usar de toda esa potencia solo 1500w
> hallo la corriente del primario de la siguiente forma:
> A=w/v
> A=1500w/120v=12.5 amperios, entonces usaria alambre calibre 12 que soporta 13.5A.
> 
> ahora suponiendo que cada transistor 5200 y complemento consuma cada uno 1.4, y como son 16 transistores serian 22.4A  y la tarjeta consuma 2 amperios, la suma de estos me daria 24.4 amperios aproximadamente y usaria alambre calibre 9 que soporta 26.5A para el devanado secundario.
> 
> ahora usando la constante 42 para hallar el numero de espiras teniendo el area del nucleo que serian 44 Cm².
> numero de espiras= 42/44 Cm²= 0.95 vueltas por voltios.
> entonces las vueltas del devanado primario seria:120v x 0.95 vueltas por voltios=114vueltas
> y para el secundario=64vac x 0.95 vueltas por voltios=60.8 vueltas en el secundario.
> si estoy mal en los calculos me pueden hacer el favor de hecharme una manito, a otra cosita si estos calculos estan bien sera que el bobinado entraria bien entre las chapas. el ancho de las chapas es de 4.4cm y la ventana de los lados son de 3.2cm.



ese calculo yo lo hago tambien y me funciona y el trafo me queda sin consumo y sin vibraciones,a mi parecer esta bien


----------



## opamp

Dexterqsc, el secundario es 64Vac- 0- 64Vac (es decir, con tap central), si es así se contaría el doble de espiras en secundario.

En tus càlculos de calibres y amperajes noto que estâs considerando 4 Amp por cada 1mm^2 de seccion de Cu;( segun la recomendacion del iniciador del post), te comento que para trafos de tu potencia deberias bajar a 3A/mm^2. Y para  màs grandes se baja a 2.5A/mm^2.

Te recomiendo que al primario lesubas al menos al #11awg.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero opamp asi es, el secundario es con tap central y su recomendacion es aumentar el calibre del alambre para que este trabaje mas descansado, por decirlo asi. gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## opamp

Un detalle , tu entrada es de : 1500W/ 120Vac /12.5A ; recomiendo calibre #11AWG.

Tu salida : 1500W(idealmente)/ 64Vac + 64Vac =128Vac ( casi igual a los 120Vac del primario), no te parece que debes bobinar tambièn con #11(para cumplir con las leyes de la Física, Conservacion de la Potencia) , el calibre #9 es demasiado( y es probable que no entre el bobinado ).


----------



## jose31

opamp dijo:


> Un detalle , tu entrada es de : 1500W/ 120Vac /12.5A ; recomiendo calibre #11AWG.
> 
> Tu salida : 1500W(idealmente)/ 64Vac + 64Vac =128Vac ( casi igual a los 120Vac del primario), no te parece que debes bobinar tambièn con #11(para cumplir con las leyes de la Física, Conservacion de la Potencia) , el calibre #9 es demasiado( y es probable que no entre el bobinado ).



puede ser asi ,que no entre al menos que quede bien ajustado


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros y con ese calibre en el bobinado secundario no tendre menos potencia de lo deseado?.
de ser asi obtendria buena potencia en los bajos? tengo 8 filtros de 10.000 microfaradios por 100v para poner 4 en v- y 4 en v+.
gracias


----------



## cancerverus266

pues aqui esta mi engendro en funcion






[/IMG]






[/IMG]







[/IMG]






[/IMG]

gracias por la info que me fue de total ayuda para hacer esto que me tenia con la espinita de si podia o no jejejeje


----------



## davidseb

Tengo un transformador de un solo secundario  entrega 23v tiene un nucleo de 4.7cm por 3.3cm y el secundario esta formado por dos alambres de 1.15mm en paralelo , necesito uno de 25v y tengo pensado usar este (rebobinando el secundario) pero lo que no me convence es el uso de dos alambres en paralelo y eh pensado hacer una sola bobina de un calibre mas bajo ejemplo 14 ,seria mejor? seria lo mismo o peor?


----------



## opamp

2 alambres de 1.15mm de diametro és igual a utilizar un alambre 14AWG, lo que tienes bobinado aumentale con 14, unas 5 vueltas más aprox.


----------



## davidseb

Muchas gracias opamp saludos


----------



## JHOMARS

hola tengo una duda

para calcular el calibre de alambre para el devanado primario es la division de la potencia entre el voltaje de la red verdad

ahora si tengo dos devanado secundarios uno que alimentara un amplificador de 500 watts y el otro 250 watts, ahora para realizar el calculo se concidera la suma de las potencias de los devanados secundarios que seria 750 watts o simplemente se toma la de mayor potencia??

750/220= 3,4 amp aproximadamente lo que da un calibre 17 o 18 para el primario

o

500/220= 2,2 amp aproximadamente nos da un alambre calibre 19 o 20 para el primario


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para calcular el alambre del primario tomás la potencia total , digamos 750 Watts.

Y luego para cada secundario su potencia individual , o sea 500W dividido su tensión de secundario y 250W dividido por la suya. 

Saludos !


----------



## aadf

Buenas noches,

Tengo un toroide que le hice un nuevo segundario doble, la idea es sacar 30+30Vca. Calcule las vueltas y el alambre que iba a consumir, me daba unos 23mts, asi que compre 50 para hacerlo doble.

El porblema es que me vendieron por peso y se quedaron bastante cortos, algo mas de 43mts. Igualmente lo bobine para ver que pasaba (unas 3 horitas) y me saca 26.5vca.

Tengo ganas de hacer el ampli de 50+50W (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/) pero no me alcanza.

La pregunta... Si compro algo mas de alambre, es valido unirlo, sodarlo y asilarlo (estamos hablando de agregarle 5mts mas a cada alambre)???? Ah, es alambre de 1mm, no mas de 3Amp.

Gracias.
Andres.


----------



## opamp

Con 26.5Vac puedes conseguir luego de rectificar y filtrar un aprox de 33 a 35VDC.
Se puede empalmar el cableado bobinado con otro adicional.


----------



## aadf

opamp dijo:


> Con 26.5Vac puedes conseguir luego de rectificar y filtrar un aprox de 33 a 35VDC.
> Se puede empalmar el cableado bobinado con otro adicional.



Claro, pero esperaba sacar algo mas de 40.
Voy a empalmarlo a ve que pasa, te agradezco la respuesta.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludo a todos tengo una inquietud con respecto al calculo de un transformador que pienso bobinar y quisiera que alguno de ustedes me aclare cierto puntico que me tiene un poco enredado, la inquietud es la siguiente.
tengo un nucleo de 6cm en el centro y 18cm de ancho y el calculo es el siguiente, 6 x 18 = 108 cm²
la potencia de este transformador seria 108 x 108 = 11664W.
de esos 11664 quiero usar 2000w, el calculo para el amperaje del primario seria asi, 2000w / 120v =16.6 amp. se usaria alambre #11.
para el amperaje del secundario seria asi, 2000w / 64vac = 31.25 amp. se usaria alambre #8.
ahora para el numero de espiras seira asi, 42/108= 0.38 vueltas por voltio en el primario quedaria asi 0.38 x 120v = 45.6 vueltas, y para el secundario 0.38 x 64v = 24.32 vueltas.
creo que esos calculos estan bien, aqui es donde viene mi inquietud ¿sera que yo puedo bobinar con alambre #14 doble para obtener 16.6 amp en el primario ya que el alambre 14 soporta hasta 8.3amp y doble seria 16.6amp, y en el secundario usar el alamabre #11 en dos para aumentar su corriente y asi obtener los 31.25 amp los que soporta el alambre #8.? gracias.


----------



## opamp

Dexterqsc, me parece que desperdicia mucho fierro, puedes partirlo por la mitad y tendrías dos trafos , uno para Ud y otro para venta. Se pone en paralelo los cables como indicas : 2 x 14AWG= 11AWG  y 4 x 14AWG= 8AWG , de esta manera compras solo #14AWG doble esmalte, clase F, mejor si tienen clase H.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dexterqsc , a esa ecuación hay que restarle un 15% para ser mas realista.

Cuando el área del nucleo es grande por excesivo apilado , es probable que no quepan los bobinados , respetando el diámetro del alambre que en realidad corresponde.

Saludos !


----------



## dexterqsc

gracias compañeros por sus opiniones, les hize saber mi inquietud ya que una vez bobine un transformador toroidal de una potencia spain y me di cuenta que tenia alambre delgado pero varios en paralelo para obtener sierta potencia, y eso tambien lo he visto en otros toroidales de amplificadores de audio de gama media y alta, entonces pensé que si podia hacer lo mismo con un transformador normal, obtener una potencia buena con alambres en paralelo, ahora me surge  otra inquietud ¿sera que puedo trabajar con ese transformador de varios alambres delgados en paralelo con una maquina de 1600w sin temor a que se me queme?


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas gente les paso a dejar una duda que tengo...haber que opinan...
Rebobine un trasformador de ascensor de unos 700w  (área de 26.52)






Como el primario que traía era (para mi parecer) muy fino lo cambie por otro apenas más grueso  que tenía a mano...




Ahora conseguí el primario de una soldadora de 250 A 
Será mucho? (Entrará?)




Actualmente me sobra tanta ventana que agregue otro secundario doble mas... y aún me sobra espacio... 
Así quedó el primario:




Así era el primario que tenia:




El transformador será para audio y la idea es sacarle todo el jugo posible sin excesos de temperatura... no cuento con escalimetro y me sobró mucha ventana en verdad... u as 3 capas.más de secundario entrarían .... para no desperdiciar...  mejoro el primario ...la idea es un transformador de unos 70vcd x2 eso es lo de menos!


Saludos!


----------



## enrique1982

Buen dia 

Srs. 

tengo varios "6" transformadores de 3.8*5.7 aproximadamente, la pregunta es la siguiente puedo unir dos de estos y sacar un solo tranformador.
ejemplo  3.8*11, 3.8*10

soy nuevo en el foro y en otro converzacion pregunte algo me respondieron pero no aparecen las respuestas de los foristas pero si en mi correo.

gracias por su atencion espero sr claro y me ayuden para fabricar un buen trafo...

saludos cordiales

mas tarde subo unas fotos de las chapas para ver que me


----------



## shevchenko

Si el tamaño de las EI coincide en ambos casos si, 
Solo ten en cuenta que aumentase la potencia pero no el espacio de ventana, y como tendrás que usar bobinados más gruesos podrían no entrar, tal vez en esos casos conviene armar 2 iguales y luegos convinarlos en serie! 


Saludos


----------



## ricbevi

shevchenko dijo:


> Buenas gente les paso a dejar una duda que tengo...haber que opinan...
> Rebobine un trasformador de ascensor de unos 700w  (área de 26.52)
> ...
> Como el primario que traía era (para mi parecer) muy fino lo cambie por otro apenas más grueso  que tenía a mano...
> ...
> El transformador será para audio y la idea es sacarle todo el jugo  posible sin excesos de temperatura... no cuento con escalimetro y me  sobró mucha ventana en verdad... u as 3 capas.más de secundario  entrarían .... para no desperdiciar...  mejoro el primario ...la idea es  un transformador de unos 70vcd x2 eso es lo de menos!
> 
> Saludos!



Hola @shevchenko...No se el ancho de la pierna central E(o el numero de laminación) y el ancho del paquete pero si calculaste bien la área cuadrada, con esa superficie bruta no obtienes 700W, mas bien un poco mas de 350W según mis cálculos.
Por otro lado si el transformador dará 700W y esta conectado a 220Vac, implica que consumirá unos 3.18A el primario para lo que el bobinado deberá tener un grosor de 1.3mm para arriba(no parece ser el caso que veo en la imagen, puedo equivocarme).
Si no quieres que caliente, entre otras cosas debes medir el consumo en vacío del primario una vez construido el transformador, el cual para este caso se debe mantener lo mas bajo posible.
Es muy difícil de lograr esos objetivos con alambre re-ciclado debido al estiramiento y la falta de uniformidad en su superficie lo que conlleva a no tener un bobinado "parejo".
Un bobinado a "granel" como el que se aprecia en la imagen que subiste del primario, conlleva a mayor consumo que si se bobina espira con espira de forma pareja. 
Por su puesto que para audio, como no es constante el consumo si no trabaja el amplificador en clase A, se puede sacar mas potencia de la calculada de forma constante al trasformador(hay un tema abierto al respecto).
Hay muchos programas que te facilitan el calculo para poder confeccionarlo con los datos mínimos como tensión de entrada, frecuencia, tensión de los secundarios y corriente deseada.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## enrique1982

shevchenko dijo:


> Si el tamaño de las EI coincide en ambos casos si,
> Solo ten en cuenta que aumentase la potencia pero no el espacio de ventana, y como tendrás que usar bobinados más gruesos podrían no entrar, tal vez en esos casos conviene armar 2 iguales y luegos convinarlos en serie!
> 
> 
> Saludos



gracias por tu respuesta, pero la idea era que de los 4 transformadores por lo menos sacar 2 de 700w y asi buscar una buena tarjeta driver para hacer un ampli.

gracias, saludos


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno si el núcleo no es de tantos watts podría dejarlo asiny probar cómo anda...
Gracias por la mano!
(Entendí como medir y calcular...voy comenzando)


----------



## enrique1982

buen dia 


amigos

Estas son las medidas del nucleo original 1.9*5.7 de espacio para la bobina y el diametro de la bobina es 3.8*5.7 seccion del nucleo

espero me entiendan y me digan si puedo o no hacer un trafo mas grande

de antemano gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## shevchenko

Tiene  las mismas medidas que las mías, 
Originalmente estaban apiladas hasta sumar 8 centímetros  asinque si tomas esa medida  casi seguron que se puede! 
Tengo que buscar los tornillos  para apretarlas bien y que no haya ruido o vibraciones aunque así com está va bien...
Yo este finde hago pruebas de fuego y si tengo que rehacer el bobinado te diré como me fue, por el momento busco orientarme  mejor si bien el primario y secundario los hice con cálculos (usando la constante 42) unas 308 vueltas y si bien se ve masomenos están una al lado de la otra y no encimadas, además use barniz para fijar y por temas térmicos...
El transformador según lámpara serie gasta muy poco en vacío...

Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi

shevchenko dijo:


> https://scontent-eze1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...88_7772907239232319992_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9
> Bueno si el núcleo no es de tantos watts podría dejarlo asiny probar cómo anda...
> Gracias por la mano!
> (Entendí como medir y calcular...voy comenzando)



Bueno...Subo, aunque la informacion no se si es redundante con toda la que hay en el foro sobre la laminación,  su numero, carretes estándar, otra tabla del área vs. potencia.


----------



## shevchenko

Gracias ricbevi!
La laminacion que tengo es parecida a la N°14
Y es de 3.8 x 8.0
Las vueltas x voltio me quedaron bien!
220 x 1.38 = 308 
Todo correcto y el secundario lo re ajuste para aprovechar los caps que tenía (80v) 65vcd


Muchas gracias por la mano!

Haber si consigo un escalimetro...


----------



## ricbevi

shevchenko dijo:


> Gracias ricbevi!
> La laminacion que tengo es parecida a la N°14
> Y es de 3.8 x 8.0
> Las vueltas x voltio me quedaron bien!
> 220 x 1.38 = 308
> Todo correcto y el secundario lo re ajuste para aprovechar los caps que tenía (80v) 65vcd
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por la mano!
> 
> Haber si consigo un escalimetro...



Si la pierna central de la E tiene 38mm de ancho, entonces la laminación que tenes es Nº:155...la Nº:14 tiene 3mm.
Si tenes un total de 8cm de dicha laminación en el "paquete", dispones de aproximadamente unos 924W brutos...réstale al menos un  10% por perdidas y te queda 832W netos teóricos que podes sacarle de forma continua.
La espiras por voltios va a depender de la calidad del núcleo(común, silicio grano orientado, etc) y su permeabilidad magnética.
Cuando mayor sea la calidad del núcleo menor cantidad de vueltas necesitaras y menores serán la perdidas por el bobinado al tener menos alambre.
Si trabaja a 220Vac el primario debe soportar una corriente de 832/220=3.78A el diámetro del alambre debe ser de 1.4mm o 1.45mm de diametro.
Las espiras por voltios para esas potencias y un núcleo común(en el peor de los casos)rondan 1.4 o 1.5 por voltio o sea 220 x 1.5 =  330 vueltas.
El secundario debes dividir la potencia neta por la tensión que quieras lograr a la salida y te dará los amperes, de la tabla sacas el grosor del alambre aunque esa tabla estoy viendo que esta muy ajustada(poco grosor de alambre para la corriente).
Luego sacas la cantidad de espiras multiplicando las espiras por volt por el voltaje.
Le prendes una vela a San Antonio y ruegas que todo eso entre en la ventana que tienes disponible  . 
De esa forma se saca en el aire y sin ninguna certeza los cálculos para esa laminación.
Si quieres certezas, hay software que calculan todo, hasta el costo del alambre y la cantidad de cada cosa(laminación, alambre, etc) pero debes darles datos precisos de todo lo involucrado.
Por que no adivina ni supone nada, solo calcula matemáticamente todo.
El grosor del alambre lo puedes medir con un calibre o con un micrómetro(mas adecuado para este fin)

Ric.


----------



## enrique1982

ricbevi dijo:


> Si la pierna central de la E tiene 38mm de ancho, entonces la laminación que tenes es Nº:155...la Nº:14 tiene 3mm.
> Si tenes un total de 8cm de dicha laminación en el "paquete", dispones de aproximadamente unos 924W brutos...réstale al menos un  10% por perdidas y te queda 832W netos teóricos que podes sacarle de forma continua.
> La espiras por voltios va a depender de la calidad del núcleo(común, silicio grano orientado, etc) y su permeabilidad magnética.
> Cuando mayor sea la calidad del núcleo menor cantidad de vueltas necesitaras y menores serán la perdidas por el bobinado al tener menos alambre.
> Si trabaja a 220Vac el primario debe soportar una corriente de 832/220=3.78A el diámetro del alambre debe ser de 1.4mm o 1.45mm de diametro.
> Las espiras por voltios para esas potencias y un núcleo común(en el peor de los casos)rondan 1.4 o 1.5 por voltio o sea 220 x 1.5 =  330 vueltas.
> El secundario debes dividir la potencia neta por la tensión que quieras lograr a la salida y te dará los amperes, de la tabla sacas el grosor del alambre aunque esa tabla estoy viendo que esta muy ajustada(poco grosor de alambre para la corriente).
> Luego sacas la cantidad de espiras multiplicando las espiras por volt por el voltaje.
> Le prendes una vela a San Antonio y ruegas que todo eso entre en la ventana que tienes disponible  .
> De esa forma se saca en el aire y sin ninguna certeza los cálculos para esa laminación.
> Si quieres certezas, hay software que calculan todo, hasta el costo del alambre y la cantidad de cada cosa(laminación, alambre, etc) pero debes darles datos precisos de todo lo involucrado.
> Por que no adivina ni supone nada, solo calcula matemáticamente todo.
> El grosor del alambre lo puedes medir con un calibre o con un micrómetro(mas adecuado para este fin)
> 
> Ric.



Buen dia, ricbevi se ve que tu sabes mucho del tema y quisiera saber si podrias hacerme el favor de calcular un trafo con un nucleo de 10cm*3.8cm con un buen voltaje para una de las tarjetas que ya hay probadas en el foro, es mas podria ser cada trafo para cada salida...

de ante mano muchas gracias y feliz fin de semana


----------



## zorrux

Con esos datos que das lo unico ,que se puede decir es la Potencia Maxima Teorica,que podrias sacar de ese nucleo : 1 444 watts y que necesitarias dar  1.1 vueltas  por voltio .

Los demas  datos te falta aportar : Voltaje en continua con que trabaja tu proyecto y  cual es la potencia de este (IMPORTANTISIMO),voltaje en  alterna de tu region, si es para un uso constante continuo o para un valor pico (audio).

.Si es cierto  esa tabla trabaja  con valores asi minimos ,yo trabajo con esta tabla ,con valores mas ajustados y puedes hasta calcular cuanto cobre ir a comprar en la tienda.


----------



## shevchenko

Enrique te conviene hacer un trafo para cada salida... más fácil de hacer y ante una falla el otro canal sigue andando sin dramas! 

Te conviene armar los núcleos de 3.8 x 5  así usas cobre más fino....
Luego buscas en una de las tablas y sacas de cuanto el primario y el secundario!


----------



## opamp

Utilizando la recomendación de Shevchenko y empleando el criterio de Potencia Teórica Máxima del compañero Zorrux, al dividir el núcleo en dos de 3.8 x 5 , obtienes DOS transformadores de 361W cada uno, que suman 722W; es decir 1444W vs 361W+361W. Es solo un primer cálculo Teórico, en la realidad hay que realizar mayores mediciones.


----------



## ricbevi

enrique1982 dijo:


> Buen dia, ricbevi se ve que tu sabes mucho del tema y quisiera saber si podrias hacerme el favor de calcular un trafo con un nucleo de 10cm*3.8cm con un buen voltaje para una de las tarjetas que ya hay probadas en el foro, es mas podria ser cada trafo para cada salida...
> 
> de ante mano muchas gracias y feliz fin de semana



Adhiero a todo lo que te están sugiriendo...divide en dos el "paquete" y realiza dos transformadores de laminación Nº: 155 x 5cm, te sera mas fácil de bobinar y mantener todo en orden.
Solo me dedique brevemente en el tiempo ha hacer bobinados para aparatos específicos que no se encontraban en el mercado o eran de difícil adquisición o habían sido importados y sus voltajes de trabajo no era el de aquí(moduladores de canales de televisión por cable, receptores satelitales, amplificador de linea CATV, etc.) pero nunca fue mi actividad "principal".
Si quieres una sugerencia, siempre trata de mantener los bobinados prolijos y ordenados, aunque esto te lleve tiempo, he notado diferencias de hasta la mitad de consumo en vació comparado con uno bobinado a "granel" de la misma potencia y laminación.
Los tornillos de sujeción/compresión del laminado deben permanecer aislados de las laminas que atraviesan(es un error muy común ver laminaciones con tornillos poniendo en corto circuito el núcleo), colócales un "spaguetti" para asegurarte. 

Ric.


----------



## jpmonje

Hola,
Tengo un ex-cargador de batería que quisiera resucitar, pero el trafo son dos E invertidas. El primario estaba completamente chamuscado y el secundario es un cable de aluminio aislado con alguna especie de hilo.
En internet conseguí material de lectura, para calcular transformadores tipo E:I, tipo F:F, pero nada tipo E:E.
Quisiera saber cómo puedo calcular la potencia, y el número de vueltas del primario.
Acompañó fotos y las medidas que pude tomar.
Primario: alambre de cobre de 0,9mm
Secundario: alambre aluminio de 3mm
Área del núcleo: 36,7 x 40,8 = 1497,36mm


----------



## Mecathronicks

Viejo en Internet existen muchos sitios de buen conocimiento e información, pero dónde más encontrar tal valiosa información que en un libro. Al menos en el aspecto de que los cálculos para un trafo con placas E:I, F:F, E:E no tienen importancia, con mi experiencia eso es lo que sé. Lo que si es de verdadera importancia es el material del que estén hechos éstas y cuál es el área del núcleo, es decir, juntas todas esas placas cuál es el grosor que se alcanza a formar y a su vez cuál es el área que conforman. Un libro muy bueno en el que se describen temas muy fáciles de entender y con bastante coherencia técnica es el siguiente:

*Análisis de Circuitos. Teoría y Práctica* por los autoress Allan H. Robbin, Wilhelm C. Miller

En él podrás encontrar todos esos "cálculos" que buscas, es decir, cómo calcular la potencia suministrada al embobinado primario, así como la potencia máxima en el secundario o si tienes diferentes embobinados para diferentes conversiones de voltajes. Así mismo podrás encontrar muchas cosas más relacionadas con máquinas eléctricas y sus aplicaciones con eficiencias bajo las normas mundiales.

Espero te sea de ayuda lo anterior. Saludos!
_*
Fernando Morales*_


----------



## jpmonje

Gracias Fernando, ya leí un par de libros sobre el tema y cada quien tiene un método, cual más o menos complejo. pero coincido en el tema del área del núcleo, y tomo como referencia este post por lo simple de la matemática. Mi confusión nace del asunto que tomé la medida del área del núcleo tal cual se ve en la foto. Sin embargo si se apilan Todas las chapas da un valor diferente. Como se trata de un núcleo alargado como el de las soldadoras, quería saber si aplico la misma fórmula que se menciona al principio del post.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿  No se te ocurrió contar las espiras que desarmaste  ?

Estimando que el cargador es para 12 V , el bobinado secundario será para unos 15 V en esa potencia de 200 Watts. Por regla de tres simple calculás para 220 V.


50 / 14,68 cm² = 3,4 espiras por Volt . . . para 220 V = 748 espiras

Si querés hacerlo regulable , habría que hacerle un par de bobinados adicionales de un 15 % más de espiras para poner una selectora.


----------



## jpmonje

Gracias DOSMETROS. El proyecto lo tenía tirado por ahí. Y lógicamente había que contar las vueltas y asunto terminado. Pasa que tengo a veces la visita en el taller de dos pequeñas ayudantas, Camila de seis y Anabella de cuatro añitos. Que en un descuido lo desarmaron y armaron un lindo ovillo. El secundario fue fácil de reacomodar, no así con el primario. Para sacar la cuenta, me confundió el hecho de tener dos pilas de E enfrentadas y ninguna I.
Noté que en lugar de la constante 42 usaste 50.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahá , 42 es para 60 Hz .

En realidad al ser dos E enfrentadas habría que incluir la longitud magnética en el cálculo   , pero no  , contá espiras del secundario , calculá que eso es 15 Vca y regla de tres simple


----------



## opamp

Ese núcleo E+E, lo emplean para tener mayor ventana para los bobinados, es un recurso por limitaciones ecónomicas, no es nada técnico, ojo!:tienes que cerrar el trafo tratando de anular el entrehierro(espacio entre las E) a la "nada", generalmente lo unen con dos cordones finos de soldadura, proceso TIG,   te tiras al piso la potencia si lo cierras mal.
    Fíjate en el diámetro de los  cables, están alrededor de los 400W .
    Como te indica 2M, colócale al primario derivaciones para poder regular el secundario, con 13V,14V y 15V estarías bién.
    Fíjate para f: 50Hz y B:10,000Gauss te dá un factor de 45.
    Yo bobinaría el secundario de Cu, no empleo Al......salvo para el horneado del lechón.


----------



## Lamas

Buenos días:  les comento que nunca he bobinado un transformador, pero ahora se me presenta la oportunidad con uno que esta dañado, que calculo debe andar por los 12 amp en el secundario (es para una laboreadora de llantas). Una de las dudas es acerca de como separar las laminas sin dañarlas.  Leí todos los mensaje de este tema y no encontré referencia a ello, aunque si leí que al armarlo, el grupo de placas no debe tener continuidad entre si de modo que entiendo que este proceso se debe hacer con mucho cuidado para no raspar el aislante que puedan tener. Si le aplico aislante entraran  de nuevo todas las placas en el espacio?  Si omito ponerle algunas, que efecto adverso puedo tener? (me imagino que menor voltaje o calentamiento).  Por cierto los tornillos que sujetan las placas si están aislados de las mismas, tal como lo indican en uno de los mensajes.
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mirá , es común que una de las chapas se rompa al retirarlas (la primera)  y no le afectará al transformador trabajar con una menos , en rigor quizás sea 1/100 % menos de potencia que no le efectará 

Metele nomás !


----------



## shevchenko

lámina por lámina con un cuhillo como si estuvieras cortando algo en fetas
elnaislante no se va a dañar, en el peor de los casos con vapor de agua las oxidas superficialmente y eso las deja aisladas...

Saludos!


----------



## Lamas

Gracias Dosmetros y Shevchenko por sus mensajes.  Creo que solo necesitaba ese empujón para decidirme, aunque todavía no tengo el alambre ni los otros materiales.  Hace años un amigo menciono lo del vapor de agua, pero pensé que estaba tomándome el pelo....
Creo que en la cocina, la "si querida" extrañara uno de sus cuchillos.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

La única medida que sirve es la sección del nucleo 


Aqui les dejo unas tablas :

Una es sección del núcleo vs. potencia vs. espiras por Volt para 60 Hz

Para 50 Hz habría que multiplicar las espiras por 1,19

Enjoy


----------



## cantoni11

Hola a todos, Tengo dudas sobre un núcleo toroidal que conseguí.Era de un cabezal de potencia de 1000W totales ,según el dueño .La cuestión es que pretendo bobinarlo y estoy confundido sobre como calcular  el área para establecer asi la potencia del mismo .
En la página construyasurockola toma el área mediante la fórmula ,(De-Di) *h/2 .La cuestión que es las misma que se usa para los trafo E-I.Con lo cual no tenemos en cuentas eso de que los toroidales som mas eficientes ,y se consiguen potencias mayores a menor tamaño .Con esta formula me estaria dando una potencia de sólo 190W:
De (diámetro exterior ) = 12 cm; Di (diámetro interior ) =6.5 cm; a (altura ) = 5 cm

De-Di) *h/2==> 12-6.5*5/2=13.75 cm² , con este dato saco la potencia :

P=a² ===>13.75²= 189W. 

tengo muchas dudas con este valor ,porque es un trafo muy grande para corresponderse con esta potencia .he visto potencias coemrciales de buena marca con toroides mucho mas chicos y mas de 500w.
En youtube hay un video en portugues sobre otra manera de calcular la potencia de los trafo toroidales y que me parece se acerca mas a la realidad ,según mi humilde entender .El cálculo lo hace asi ,toma el área o sección del núcleo y lo multiplica por 2:

(De -Di) * h/2 * 2= 12-6.5*5/2*2=27.5 cm
P=a²==> 27.5²= 756W  ,este valor me parece mas acorde por el tamaño del núcleo .

pd: link del video 




Por favor ,alguien que sepa del tema y se apiade mí.Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ancho de la sección : (12-6.5) / 2 = 2,75cm
Alto de la sección : 5 cm

Sección : 2,75 cm * 5 cm = 13,75 cm ²

Potencia : (13,75)² = 189 Watts . . . 170 Watts 

Salvo que sea de grano orientado y "podrias" andar en 500 Watts


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias Dosmetros por contestar, El trafo tenía un papel que indicaba el valor de salida de tensión de los  tres secundarios.S1= 38.5+38.5 V ac,S2 15+15V ac y el S3= 12+12V ac.
Cuando desarme ,conté las vueltas de S2y S3 ( el de12+12 y 15+15) 30vueltas con alambre doble y 38 vueltas respectivamente.Lo que da   2.5 vueltas x voltios .Buscando esa relación con la cte. "42" ,no me da misma seccíon.:

42/A = vueltas x voltio

42/A= 2.5 vueltas ===> A=0.4 x 42===> A=16.8cm²

Teniendo en cuenta esto,sería: P= 16.8x16.8==> 289W

El nucleo esta enrollado con una cinta ,que supomgo debe ser aislante.La verdad no la quiero sacarlo porque luego tendria que enrollar nuevamente con la dificultad que eso conlleva.Quiero estar seguro de los cálculos porque es muy trabajoso bobinar estos trafos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para 50 Hz  la constante es 50. 

42 es para 60 Hz


----------



## cantoni11

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para 50 Hz  la constante es 50.
> 
> 42 es para 60 Hz



Se empeora la cosa,porque sería :
50/A = vueltas x voltio

50/A= 2.5 vueltas ===> A=0.4 x 50===> A=20cm² este valor implicaría un 40% aprox.  mas del 
valor  real de la seccion del núcleo

Teniendo en cuenta esto,sería: P= 20*20==> 400W

Que potencia ,tengo en cuenta .Porque cambiaria todo calculo, si tomo una o la otra .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si vas a rebobinar  , respetá las espiras por Volt que traía !

Fijate aqui en el siguiente link tenés la fórmula completa que incluye B (inducción magnética del nucleo en Gauss)

Despejá B de tu núcleo a ver si es grano orientado !

http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf


----------



## cantoni11

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si vas a rebobinar  , respetá las espiras por Volt que traía !
> 
> Fijate aqui en el siguiente link tenés la fórmula completa que incluye B (inducción magnética del nucleo en Gauss)
> 
> Despejá B de tu núcleo a ver si es grano orientado !
> 
> http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf



   N = v/ f*s*B*4.4*0.00000001 

N=30 vueltas
V=12 voltios 

 30=12/ 50*14 cm*B*4.4*0.00000001

B= 12986 ≈13000 Gauus

Es posible este valor? corresponde a laminado de grano orientados??

Para el cálculo de la sección de alambres,tomo los 400W o le saco un porcentaje del mismo??


----------



## cancerverus266

Para los que viven en mexico en el defectuoso en la calle de ayuntamiento #102-a col centro esta una distribuidora de insumos para transformadores desde el magneto,cintas,laminación,carretes etc. y a buen precio por ejemplo

en el nefasto transformadores avila del centro 100gr de magneto calibre #29 lo dan en 90 pesos mexicanos.
y en la dirección que indico los 100gr cuestan 30 pesos mexicanos así que,para los que estamos por acá pasen el dato.

el kilo de laminacion #150 en esa dirección esta en 62 pesos cuando en avila lo tiene en 98 pesos.


suerte y que tengan un buen ahorro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Para los que viven en mexico en el defectuoso en la calle de ayuntamiento #102-a col centro esta una distribuidora de insumos para transformadores desde el magneto,cintas,laminación,carretes etc. y a buen precio por ejemplo
> 
> en el nefasto transformadores avila del centro 100gr de magneto calibre #29 lo dan en 90 pesos mexicanos.
> y en la dirección que indico los 100gr cuestan 30 pesos mexicanos así que,para los que estamos por acá pasen el dato.
> 
> el kilo de laminacion #150 en esa dirección esta en 62 pesos cuando en avila lo tiene en 98 pesos.
> 
> 
> suerte y que tengan un buen ahorro


Ponelo en la wiki para que puedan acceder quienes lo necesiten.


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Para los que viven en mexico en el defectuoso en la calle de ayuntamiento #102-a col centro esta una distribuidora de insumos para transformadores desde el magneto,cintas,laminación,carretes etc. y a buen precio por ejemplo  . . .


Agregado a la Wiki. 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#mexico


----------



## fvegan

Ya hay una app que hace el calculo.  caldroid en play store


----------



## snipero

Hola señores, será que puedo utilizar esta página para construir mis propios transformadores? Esque por acá cobran demasiado por fabricar un transformador y quería aprovechar unos núcleos que tengo guardados por ahí. Esta es la pagina en cuestión.
Cálculo de transformador online


----------



## ricbevi

Una recomendación viendo los parametros de calculo de la pagina aportada, si queres que trabajen "fríos" y no conoces la inducción magnética de los núcleos que tenes, utiliza para el calculo 8.5 o 9KGauss.


----------



## albertoacos

aporto hoja de calculo para conocer valores de transformador


----------



## llvllatador

Hola compañeros, quería que me despejaran de una duda. Quiero construir un amplificador de 400w a 4 Ohm. que se alimenta con +-75v. a 5 Amp.
Mi consulta es puedo hacer una sola bobina en el secundario de 10 amperios para hacerlo estereo? o tengo que hacer un transformador de 5 Amp. para cada canal.
De antemano gracias por sus aportes.

Saludos


----------



## CAPEYOME

Buenos días a todos y espero se encuentren bien de salud... aprovecho este interesante posteo y quería hacer la siguiente consulta ...
me dieron un transformador de un ex estabilizador APC line R 1250 bastante pesado y desarmé las chapas y el secundario para volver a bobinarlo para otros proyectos ( el secundario solamente ) .... aclaro NO es un autotransformador
Cuando tuve la formaleta solo con el primario bobinado de fabrica tiene 3 cables, .. evidentemente es para 110 y 220 voltios, ya que hay una unión central  ... el tema es que un bobinado ( el que empieza en el fondo de la formaleta hasta el tap central) , es mas grueso del que sigue desde el tap central hasta el final de la otra punta .. en suma ,el bobinado de 110 es mas grueso que el que le sigue hasta la salida ...
El bobinado primario está perfecto y probado con 110 y 220 voltios
mi consulta es ¿ si este tipo de bobinados con 2 alambres distintos obedece a algo que desconozco o simplemente es para ahorro de espacio o material ? .... la formaleta es de 3,8 x 6 mm = 22.8 cm2 ... desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuesta ... saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

A 110 consume el doble de a 220 , por eso los diferentes grosores.

En otros casos usan dos bobinados idénticos , en serie para 220 y *en paralelo para 110 V* , pero se necesita una llave doble inversora.


----------



## Rorschach

CAPEYOME dijo:


> mi consulta es ¿ si este tipo de bobinados con 2 alambres distintos obedece a algo que desconozco o simplemente es para ahorro de espacio o material ? .... la formaleta es de 3,8 x 6 mm = 22.8 cm2 ... desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuesta ... saludos


En realidad, puede ser por ahorro de material, o de espacio para que quepa en esas ventanas, también puede ser por las 2 razones, pero si está bien construido no afecta en nada su funcionamiento.-


----------



## CAPEYOME

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A 110 consume el doble de a 220 , por eso los diferentes grosores.
> 
> En otros casos usan dos bobinados idénticos , en serie para 220 y *en paralelo para 110 V* , pero se necesita una llave doble inversora.


Muchas gracias por responderme .. abrazos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 19, 2020



Rorschach dijo:


> En realidad, puede ser por ahorro de material, o de espacio para que quepa en esas ventanas, también puede ser por las 2 razones, pero si está bien construido no afecta en nada su funcionamiento.-


Ok Gracias por su tiempo en responderme .. saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 19, 2020



Rorschach dijo:


> En realidad, puede ser por ahorro de material, o de espacio para que quepa en esas ventanas, también puede ser por las 2 razones, pero si está bien construido no afecta en nada su funcionamiento.-


Ok Gracias por su tiempo en responderme .. saludos


----------



## Rorschach

Una pregunta, ¿antes de desbobinar el secundario, mediste la tensión, y/o contaste las espiras ?


----------



## CAPEYOME

Rorschach dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿antes de desbobinar el secundario, mediste la tensión, y/o contaste las espiras ?


No le tomé la tensión del secundario que tenia pero hice una prueba bobinando un par de vueltas de alambre esmaltado sobre el primario y me dio unos 0,60 voltios por vuelta aproximadamente ...
Gracias !!


----------



## Rorschach

Bien !!!  De esa manera sabes la relación de transformación : N1/N2 = E1/E2 = k, dónde k es la relación de transformación.


----------



## CAPEYOME

Rorschach dijo:


> Bien !!!  De esa manera sabes la relación de transformación : N1/N2 = E1/E2 = k, dónde k es la relación de transformación.


Exacto ... gracias por tu consejo y tiempo en responderme... abrazo


----------



## Ciruiostar

Tome un viejo acumulador eléctrico de un regulador de voltaje de pc lo desarme y lo voy a reconvertir en un transformador 120v/12v.

La sección de núcleo es de 2,2 cm de ancho del centro la chapa, por 2,2 cm de espesor con un total de 44 chapachas apiladas de 0,50 mm, lo que me da unos 4,84 cm2 de sección de núcleo y según la fórmula unos 23,4256 VA de potencia.



Ahora si llevo eso a los voltajes deseados: 23,4256 VA/120V=0,195 amperios para la bobina primaria, según la tabla le corresponde un calibre 28. Y para el secundario: 23,4256 VA/12=1,952 amperios debiendo usar un calibre 19.

Para el número de espiras:

Constante: (K) = 37,54.
K / *Área*
37,54/4,84= 7,756 vueltas por voltio.

Fórmula: Espiras x voltios = Vueltas de alambre

Primario: 7,756 x 120= 930,72 = 931 vueltas
Secundario: 93,072= 93 vueltas

Lo que quiero saber es ¿Cuánto de esos 1,95 amperios del secundario del transformador sería realmente capaz de entregar? Y si los cálculos realizados están correctos, y una ultima duda, para el aislamiento del primario del secundario, porque el carrete no posee divisiones internas para las bobinas ¿Que material recomiendan usar?


----------

